# ALL Kim Kardashian Look Requests/Recommendations go HERE!



## kittenkat (Jun 27, 2007)

i'd love to know how i can get this look and what products she uses

http://www.hollywoodtuna.com/images/...x_tape_big.jpg












 thanks guys!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

I just did a similar look to the second one ..and i have nc 25 skin ... 

I used Knight Divine , Vanilla as highlight , and a little bit of Carbon to darken it slightly in the crease.  For lips i used High tea lipstick and nice buzz plushglass.  And I used a random plumy pink blush (sheer). 

for the third look umh lips same as above mabye with a little less gloss ? ... and switch out the pink/plum for a peachy/copper blush.  ANd for eyes umh hmh ...well umh maybe a nude/taupey color like grain as a base... carbon in crease and some dark dark brown blended in ? The only MAC brown shades I have are satin taupe and mulch ..but those seem too shimmery for this look. 

I don't know what she uses.. But too me her eye shadow in the first pic reminds of Knight Divine ..and the lips ..well any old nude tone that complinets yoru skin. 

also looks like she tightlined with black in both pics and I would use blacktrack fludiline as liner with a slightly winged line.  Oh and Falsies lol ..hope this gives you some ideas lol ..


----------



## user79 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

The second one looks more like a smokey brown eye, maybe try some brown shades...


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

So I know the Kim Kardashian lip question has been posted before ..always mentions Nars lip glosses ..like striptease and turkish delight I thinks. BUt I don't think many Mac lip products have been mentioned before.  I did a search and found mostly nars ligloss reccomendations ...

But here I found pics of kim using a MAC l/s first then applying what looks too me probablly a nars lip gloss on top i think ...the vial looks a bit square to me ?? maybe im wrong ..anyway ....

so here are the pics ...what Mac lippie do we think this is ? ANd what gloss ?

she looks like she is wearing the N collection all over ..to me maybe ..y/n ? 
















oh poo ..sorry if i posted this in wrong forum ..just went back and saw this is prolly a reccomendation ..my bad ..I apolgize profusely ms plum !!!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

she uses MAC Angel l/s! =) i ran and got one when i found out she uses it lol


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

oh poo angel is out of stock on mac website heh


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_she uses MAC Angel l/s! =) i ran and got one when i found out she uses it lol_

 
Same here! As soon as I found out she used angel l/s, stripdown l/l and NARS turkish delight l/g I went out on a mission to get them.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

i reckon its mac angel lipstick and nars turkish delight lipgloss x


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

aww im gna go get that lipstick! i love her i think shes absolutly beautiful!


----------



## Niki (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Beautiful Woman Beuatiful Lipstick ;-)


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

For a similar pink lip look (if you are ordering from the MAC website), since Angel l/s is sold out, you can try Stripdown l/p, 3N l/s, 2N l/g.  She also uses Pink Swoon sheertone blush BTW.  Very sexy flushed pink.


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_For a similar pink lip look (if you are ordering from the MAC website), since Angel l/s is sold out, you can try Stripdown l/p, 3N l/s, 2N l/g.  She also uses Pink Swoon sheertone blush BTW.  Very sexy flushed pink._

 
Pink Swoon is a lovely pinkish color


----------



## Weasel (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

i love kim kardashian, she's so pretty!!

ima go get those lip products now haha

what's in the compact she's using?


----------



## mariecinder (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

I think Please Me is really close to that color also. I know at least it looks similar on me but I've very light skinned.


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

kinda looks like smashbox ( maybe) lipgloss


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

*Gel l/s is a frosty beige and i find that if i mix it with Please Me (a matte pink sim. 2 Angel) i get that same lighter frosty pink that Angel is, Gel cancels out the rosey-ness + it makes it frosty

do u girls know which brown shadows she wears?*


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

ohh "please me" is one of my fav, I looove it


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Crazy how a celeb just has to use some product, and everyone wants it! It's a nice combination though on her, I agree.

That face she's making in the 1st pic is funny though.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

I Love her makeup ...I think the girls makeup is always on point ... Hence me wanting to find out what products she uses in effort to achieve a similar look.  I wouldn't go out and buy that shirt she is wearing just cuz she is wearing it ..but when it comes to beauty products and especially MAC I will most likey be enticed to purchase that beauty product because I see it on a quasi celeb whom's makeup I like. ANd yeah her right eye is looking a bit wonky and funny in that first pic hehe .


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

me too, I will not wear something just coz one of the celeb wearing it. IF I see something and like I'll buy it, I will not go crazy about a product just be-coz a celeb useing it lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

I have several angel - it does look just like that! I think its the prettiest pink MAC makes.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Also, if you like Turkish Delight - MAC Plushglass Angel Cream is very very pretty on & about the same color.


----------



## sharkbytes (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_I Love her makeup ...I think the girls makeup is always on point ... Hence me wanting to find out what products she uses in effort to achieve a similar look. I wouldn't go out and buy that shirt she is wearing just cuz she is wearing it ..but when it comes to beauty products and especially MAC I will most likey be enticed to purchase that beauty product because I see it on a quasi celeb whom's makeup I like. ANd yeah her right eye is looking a bit wonky and funny in that first pic hehe ._

 
Agreed completely! What got me into MAC back in '05 I think it was, was seeing the Pamela Anderson ads for Viva.  I immediately went out to get everything she had on her face, and now I'm a complete addict lol.


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That face she's making in the 1st pic is funny though._

 
Hahahaha I was just about to post something similar. But I think the first TWO are funny, though the first one is better. The second one, it's like, uh-oh, where are you going with the lipgloss wand, your nose?


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_ 
*do u girls know which brown shadows she wears?*_

 
I don't know what brown e/s she uses, however I know from reading various threads on other makeup forums that she and her sisters use MAC.  Some of her favorites are (per Makeup411):

Face:
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium dark and dark
MAC Blush Pink Swoon

Eyes:
MAC eyeshadow in Nehru
MAC eyeshadow in Print
MAC eyeshadow in blue noir
MAC eyepencil in Smolder

Lips:
Nars Turkish Delight
MAC Stripdown liner
MAC Angel lipstick 

Hair:
Chi curling iron (the biggest barrel)

Hope this helps you ladies out!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Kims makeup is always so flawless.

and all three girls use ALOOOTT of MAC. every episode they have a photo shoot you can see all the MAC spread out and i get jealoussss.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Speaking of Angel Cream l/g, someone on Ebay is paying $27.00 (last I looked) plus shipping???????

Just go order it from the MAC site or a store for crying out loud. Someone please tell me why people do this. If it were disc. that may be one thing, but its readily available for waaay cheaper.


----------



## jomar_makeup (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_I don't know what brown e/s she uses, however I know from reading various threads on other makeup forums that she and her sisters use MAC. Some of her favorites are (per Makeup411):

Face:
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium dark and dark
MAC Blush Pink Swoon

Eyes:
MAC eyeshadow in Nehru
MAC eyeshadow in Print
MAC eyeshadow in blue noir
MAC eyepencil in Smolder

Lips:
Nars Turkish Delight
MAC Stripdown liner
MAC Angel lipstick 

Hair:
Chi curling iron (the biggest barrel)

Hope this helps you ladies out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried to get blue noir before and it's been discontinued.  They said Contrast e/s was the closest to it.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

she is so pretty!


----------



## Christina983 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*Gel l/s is a frosty beige and i find that if i mix it with Please Me (a matte pink sim. 2 Angel) i get that same lighter frosty pink that Angel is, Gel cancels out the rosey-ness + it makes it frosty

do u girls know which brown shadows she wears?*_

 
I love that brown shade so much, if anyone ever finds out please let us know!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

*i did a few searches and found an article that says she wears MAC carbon and satin taupe, along with pink swoon, angel, and stripdown.*


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

the eyeshadow looks a lot like satin taupe, i bought angel cream plush glass on ebay for about 12 $ , but i can't get that lipgloss in the uk because the only do it in the usa , god knows why because its so gorgeous xx


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

*i know im totally getting satin taupe next, i love how it looks on her, mac describes it as having a silvery bronze shimmer and i think thats what makes it so pretty*


----------



## macBARBIE (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

they actually had angel l/s at macys and tried it on...looked really good but when i look in a mirror from far away...def. does not look like *exactly* the same color as on kim...well i do KNOW that all lip colors look diff. on every person b/c of everyone's diff. pigmentation on their lips..my top lip is slight darker than my bottom so my lip color never seems to be exactly the same color =( i did buy the lipstick though b/c it did look really nice =)


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*i know im totally getting satin taupe next, i love how it looks on her, mac describes it as having a silvery bronze shimmer and i think thats what makes it so pretty*_

 
Satin taupe was the first Mac E/s I bought ..I love love it ....It's one of only two E/s I have that are hitting the pan ... it's great ..should def be in everyone's collection =)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

I just bought Angel and Satin Taupe today and although it looks slightly different on me, it still looks gorgeous!!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jomar_makeup* 

 
_I tried to get blue noir before and it's been discontinued.  They said Contrast e/s was the closest to it._

 
Check out the CCOs. I got a back-up Friday, Jan 18,2008. And, yes, contrast is a close color to it.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

satin taupe is gorgeous.. i use it in every neutral look


----------



## user68 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

I actually had to use google to find out who she was, heh.  She does seem to know how to choose the right make-up for herself but I know it wont look  like that on me. 

But I agree about satin taupe being a great color


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

I hate satin taupe on me. I think it is a combination of being light skinned and my eye shape.


----------



## Kaitlin_82 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Speaking of Angel Cream l/g, someone on Ebay is paying $27.00 (last I looked) plus shipping???????

Just go order it from the MAC site or a store for crying out loud. Someone please tell me why people do this. If it were disc. that may be one thing, but its readily available for waaay cheaper._

 
Going a bit OT here, but anyways... MAC just isn't sold everywhere. For instance, we in Finland only got ourselves a MAC counter less than a year ago. And mind you, there's still just one counter in the entire country. In addition, the MAC website is of no use, since they don't deliver to Europe. So, for the majority of us, that pretty much leaves just Ebay.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kaitlin_82* 

 
_Going a bit OT here, but anyways... MAC just isn't sold everywhere. For instance, we in Finland only got ourselves a MAC counter less than a year ago. And mind you, there's still just one counter in the entire country. *In addition, the MAC website is of no use, since they don't deliver to Europe.* So, for the majority of us, that pretty much leaves just Ebay._

 
Have you tried the UK site, I'm not sure but there's a greater chance they ship to Europe.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

i found this on a random site:

"Looking at Kim on the red carpet, one would instantly notice her kohl-rimmed dark brown eyes and olive skin. She also has great, natural eyebrows. She doesn’t sport the overly-plucked L.A. brow. But Kim’s lips are really the feature she pays attention to.


 “In my make up bag, I always have MAC blush in ‘Pink Swoon,’ along with their travel size blush brush. A MAC lip liner in ‘Stripdown,’ with MAC lipstick in ‘Angel.’ And Nars lip gloss in ‘Turkish Delight.’”


   Her blush, lip liner, lipstick, and lip gloss are all in the soft pink    range. Nothing strong or too bright for her lips.


   MAC Blush- Pink Swoon– Clearly Pink (Sheer tone Powder)



           MAC Lip Liner- Stripdown-Naked Nutmeg (Pencil)


   MAC Lipstick- Angel- Soft Pink (Frost)



   Nars Lip Gloss- Turkish Delight- Pink Sorbet


 As far as the one beauty item she could never live without, that’s the Nars lip gloss in ‘Turkish Delight.’ Kim isn’t alone in her praise of Nars. Many women call it the best lip gloss around, although not at the cheapest price, either. And it comes in a luscious array of shades. The ‘Turkish Delight,’ is described as pink sorbet, or better yet, a strawberry milkshake. The color is that pretty and soft."



the website is:
The Indian Make-up Diva: Not Technically Bollywood, but Great Make-up for Fair Skinned Desi Ladies

i love her looks too. im def gonna check out that blush!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

the 2nd pic looks like:

espresso (crease) 
mulch (lid) 
ricepaper (inner corners + brow bone)

and then it looks like her usual combo of pink swoon/stripdown/angel/turkish delight


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

That first look looks like A combo of Retrospeck and Humid.  Retrospeck all over the lid and Humid in the crease and along the lower lashline.  Her lips...well, I have used Half N Half with Jellybabe Lipgelee over it and gotten a similar look.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

Here is a closer pic of the 2nd look.







Hmmm....It reminds me of Hipnotique (LE/DC), French Grey (LE/DC), and Carbon.  Pretty look.  I think I will try that.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

http://specktra.net/f188/guess-lippi...ition-p-88884/

^^The link above is to a thread that was almost dupe to this one...next time I rec that you do a quick search first to see what people have already contributed-- you will save yourself a LOT of time and runaround answers.  HTH!!


----------



## Kristal (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_http://specktra.net/f188/guess-lippi...ition-p-88884/

^^The link above is to a thread that was almost dupe to this one...next time I rec that you do a quick search first to see what people have already contributed-- you will save yourself a LOT of time and runaround answers. HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This thread was made BEFORE the "guess that lippie" thread was made.
:]


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Can someone break down these Kim Kardashian looks?>>*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_This thread was made BEFORE the "guess that lippie" thread was made.
:]_

 
Mmmm OK then...I stand corrected. Just trying to minimize the same threads burping up on the same subjects, even if they are older.  Keeps the forum free for others to post new Rec requests! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for understandin'!


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jan 29, 2008)

*What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

The lovely Miss Kardashian seems to be all over Specktra lately! I saw these pics of her and I ADORE the color she has on her lower lashline. Can anyone help?











It's such a pretty color, almost the same color as her dress! For the life of me I can't think of something similar...

Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

The pics are too small for my screen


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

what about steamy e/s? that could work I think if you load it up on the brush & get it dark enough!


----------



## lara (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

If you can find it, MAC Sagegrass Power Point.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

How about Greenstroke Paint pot or Shimmermoss?


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

Looks like steamy too me ...Steamy is a lovely color.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

*~*It looks like she has either Pink Source or Sweet Lust on her lid, with Steamy as a lower liner...Lips (of course) look like Stripdown l/l, a touch of Angel l/s, & Nars Turkish Delight l/g...HTH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

Maybe Teal?


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

Thanks everyone! I'll check em out


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

the first colour that came to my mind was steamy e/s...


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

on my screen it kinda looks like navyblue liner on her waterline and then a shimmery silver underneath her lashes


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

It looks like Shimmermoss eyeshadow to me!


----------



## silverbelle282 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

how about surreal?


----------



## Kuki (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

looks like a teal or lucky jade shadestick! maybe ill stick a pic up later with it on  id do it now but its 5am!lol


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

Gawd i love her. lol by FAR the sexiest woman I have ever seen! & i'm not lesbian but for her, anything! haha


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

It looks like "Lucky Jade" Shade Stick from MAC. Maybe they used that first, and then put on Steamy,. Seriously they could have even put a touch of Zonk Bleu, before the steamy, and there is a little silver there too.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 3, 2008)

*kim k blush dupe rec's?*

so i came across this article about kim k. There are fotos of her getting her makeup done and i love the blush the makeup artist is using on her. it is definitly NOT pink swoon as she is quoted as saying is her fave. it looks really peachy and the container does look like its mac. does anyone have any clue what color it is? im nw25, do u know a color i could get thats comparable? preferably mac?

so here is the website i found it on..

Exclusive Q&A: Kim Kardashian | GlamBlush

http://blogs.glam.com/glamblush/file...m-k-makeup.jpg











and the finished product:






any help would be appreciated


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

I could be totally wrong, but it looks like an MSF? Sorta domed and larger than a MAC blush.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

*Sunbasque will def give u that pearly peach look in the first 2 pics. The finished pic looks like Peaches which is a matte peach.*


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

thankyou! i just placed an order for sunbasque on the website!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

Sunbasque will give you the finished look, but i reckon the blush the make up artist is holding is a MSF  nutural maybe in medium dark xx


----------



## damsel (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

it is a msf. i saw the video. it looks like warmed (though the post was made before the n collection came out) or dark msf.


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

Looks a lot like Warmed MSF from the N collection. At least that's the effect it's got on me!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

def looks like MSF Medium dark and she's said that her and her sisters love it,hth!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

yeah it looks like an msf. med-dark or dark...


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

her eyebrows also look way good there, their not as filled in as she usally does


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_I could be totally wrong, but it looks like an MSF? Sorta domed and larger than a MAC blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I agree


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

sunbasque would give that color on her cheeks.


----------



## mariecinder (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

Like someone above said, it looks like Warmed MSF to me. Its the firts thing I thought of when I saw the pic.


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

He was holding a MSF natural in the video, I believe it's the Dark shade, the Med-Dark would be like her skin colour


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

It looks like Warmed.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 4, 2008)

*What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

This is such a gorgeous coral/orange lippie but I can't pinpoint what it might be as far as MAC lippies go. And Kim usually wears MAC. I bought Meltdown and even though its such a pretty color, its nothing like what Kim is wearing in this pic. Any suggestions?







Thank you!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

*~*That does like a coral-ish peachy color...I would guess that a similar color would be Jest l/s or maybe even Missy slimshine...HTH!!*~*


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

what about sandy B? although i dont think its bright as this.. maybe shes wearing an orangy/coral lipgloss over it?


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

That looks exactly like Missy slimshine ... at least to me it does =)


----------



## revinn (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

I agree with Missy. That is the EXACT shade it comes out on me.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

I guess I'll use my B2M to get Missy! It looks like the closest one to it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

It looks like an MSF Natural.  There is no discernable veining or shimmer, so I doubt it is an MSF, warmed or otherwise.  

I agree that Med Dark would be close to her skin colour.  It looks like the MA used MSF Natural in Dark to contour, then added a peachy blush to the apples of the cheeks.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Okay so I bought Missy tonite and its exactly like hers EXCEPT its more sheer. Hopefully the coral lipglass from Heatherette will fix that. =)


----------



## Kristal (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Try using lure lipliner and fill in the lips then put missy lipstick over it. When I use lure lipliner with a nude lipstick over it it looks just like this, I don't own missy but I think it is worth a try.


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: kim k blush dupe rec's?*

He's definately holding a natural MSF but I'm not sure about the blush.


----------



## iluvmac (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

It looks like Vegas Volt l/s with a clear lipgloss on top.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

looks like the sock hop gloss thats in the heatherette collection!!! maybe kim got a preview the biatch!!!! lol x


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_looks like the sock hop gloss thats in the heatherette collection!!! maybe kim got a preview the biatch!!!! lol x_

 
Haha maybe! I am sooo getting that l/g


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

*it looks apricot to me, coral has more pinky undertones to it. 

it looks alot like Jist l/s.*


----------



## Kristal (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_looks like the sock hop gloss thats in the heatherette collection!!! maybe kim got a preview the biatch!!!! lol x_

 
That wouldn't be surprising since she modeled for heatherette.


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Overrich lipstick from the C Shock collection looks like that on me, but it was LE.


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

it's definately a little darker than Missy, more orangy, less peachy than Missy. It's a bit lighter than Vegas Volt, so perhaps using that with a milky light pink over it would give that effect.

It's also pretty much exactly how Razzledazzler l/s from the Raquel collection looks like on me.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

I tried Missy with Fufilled plushglass over it and it looks almost the same. I think I will just wait for the Heatherette coral l/g


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

I was just looking at the actual tube of Sock Hop gloss...looks pretty darn close. Wonder if its lollipop lovin & sock hop over it?

If you figure it out, do a FOTD...I LOVE your fotds!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

I have another question of the above pic...she has her waterline lined & then appears to have a second line under that but the 2nd line looks like its just a little below the lashline.

Is that how it looks to you?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I have another question of the above pic...she has her waterline lined & then appears to have a second line under that but the 2nd line looks like its just a little below the lashline.

Is that how it looks to you?_

 
It does but it looks like its ON the lashline and smudged a lil for the sultry look.


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Mar 26, 2008)

*ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

Hello Girlies!

Sorry I know there are 26475985765 Kim K threads out there but I love how she has her makeup in these pics, it's just a nice natural everyday look, does anyone have any ideas on what she might be wearing?

ImageShack - Hosting :: 67510celebutopiakimkardlk7.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: kimkardashianshoppingcauz2.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: 68337celebutopiakimkardcr3.jpg

TIA!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

Wow great minds think alike. I was just looking at those pics and wondering what she is wearing. haha

But my guess is that she is keeping it ultra neutral. It looks like gold with coral peachy tones. I see a light shade on her lid, and a brighter coral pinkish color in her crease and a grey liner (or black with a light hand) on top with falsies. O and coral lippie.

My guesses are:

woodwinked or honeylust e/s (lid)
Brown script e/s (crease with a light hand)
Chestnut l/l (bottom of her lip)
Cosmo l/s with Prrr l/g ???? (IDK about that one but these are my guesses)
Sunbasque or Joyous Blush

HTH!

O and I was judging the look based on this particular pic in case you and the others thought I was way off or something. lol ImageShack - Hosting :: kimkardashianshoppingcajk1.jpg
(click on image to zoom in)


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

Wow that's great, thanks heaps for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Haha I know what you mean in every picture it looks a bit different. I was thinking Honeylust too or maybe All that glitters? Hmph it's so difficult they're the sort of colours that aren't distinctive, it could be anything lol


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

I would throw in "tan" pigment in there somewhere


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

*~*I love her hair & makeup here too!!!! It looks like she has on a sheer goldish color all over her lid ,the crease looks to be a coralish-copper color, her blush looks coral, and her lips are very natural...All MAC recs:
Eyes:
Gleam e/s or 
All That Glitters e/s (all over lid)
Paradisco e/s or
Mythology e/s (in crease) 
Cheeks:
Pinch Me or
Springsheen blush
Lips: 
Slicked Pink lipgelee

*~*HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

*i would def say all that glitters all-over her lids, it looks exactly like that on me and its my FAV natural looking e/s ever.*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

Wow the color of her makeup looks different in that pic.
See thats what I hate, the colors of different pics can totally throw you off! Pftt


----------



## amoona (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

The cheeks look like Alpha Girl b.p. at least on me.

Eyes - blanc type as a brow highlight, tet-a-tint in the crease and jairden air pigment on the lid


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

she certainly dresses up for the supermarket!!!!


----------



## MakeupMuffin (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

I always wondered if those were her real lashes?


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

Thanks for all the replies girls! I had a feeling it would be All that glitters but for some reason it comes out pinkish on other people but more bronzy on me? Maybe I just pack on too much lol. Muffin I think she normally wears falsies, both on the top and bottom lashes.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

*im not sure if its from the same day but i bet it is cause she doesn't seem like the type to repeat an outfit haha, but on her shows new promo commercial for this sunday shes wearing that same exact top + hair-do + makeup. it looks so pretty when u see her 'live' and moving compared to a photo. *


----------



## Sanayhs (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

I second jardin aires pigment on the lid.


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

yep her mua says she LOVES her falsies!!!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**

the pics were on the same day i think


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 31, 2008)

*More Kim K Makeup Recs I Found!*

Hey mamas,

Here are some more makeup recs the lady uses. I found this on her site and wanted to share. Enjoy!

1) My lipstick I _always_ wear is Mac Stripdown liner with Mac Angel lipstick and Nars turkish delight lip gloss. 
2) I wear all Make Up For Ever eye shadows. Their colors are so vibrant! The trick to not allowing your eye makeup to crease and get old is you have to lightly put a Mac paint underneath the shadow. Like a primer. It makes it last all day. I get a neutral color so u don't see it! 
3) I use Lancome mascara. And use two different kinds to build it up.


----------



## Socialite (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: More Kim K Makeup Recs I Found!*

i was telling a friend the other day, "i think she may use turkish delight..."


----------



## Miss World (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: More Kim K Makeup Recs I Found!*

I generally love her makeup! she always looks great


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: More Kim K Makeup Recs I Found!*

i love her makeup too but she uses mac shadows too


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: More Kim K Makeup Recs I Found!*

Thanks for this


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

MUFE Aqua Eyes 12L would probably a be a little less irritating to the waterline, since it's a pencil, it's a GORGEOUS shimmering teal, and it'll stay really well.  You could probably lay that down as a nice base, and then Steamy e/s and some mixing medium to make it pop a little more.


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: ANOTHER Kim K. rec request *sorry**







This looks like the same make-up, I thought you guys would appreciate this super close-up so you can really see what she is wearing. To me it looks like All That Glitters on the lid with Brown Script in the crease.


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

*For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

Hi ladies,
I know we are always wondering what Kim is wearing & we finally going to get some answers on how her beautiful look is created. Here is the link to Kim's personal Make-up Artist   MySpace.com - The Makeup Man INC. - 27 - Male - LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA - www.myspace.com/stephenmoleski 
He just posted a blog saying that he & Kim are working on a video tutorial of how he does her make-up & what products he uses on her. He said the video should be up pretty soon. I can't wait!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

aww hes such a good artist!! hes also the girls next door (holly bridget n kendras) makeup artist


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_aww hes such a good artist!! hes also the girls next door (holly bridget n kendras) makeup artist_

 
He is! Kendra's make-up always rocks! He was talking on his blog about how he created a new look for Kim & how they finally put down the black eyeliner LOL! I noticed that her eye make-up has been much softer & more earth toned these days. I think she looks beautiful, but the dark smokey eyes will always be my personal fave on her! It's like her trademark look.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

yeh i love her smokey eye with the nude lip ... i didnt like her makeup much at the heatherette party the attended i would of thought she would of went all out and dramatic as it was mac and heatherette


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

yaaay ^_^ thanks for sharing!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

OMG thank you for that!!! I cant wait till its posted.

I love Kim and Kendra as well. Shes my favorite GND. 

and Nyla (Deanna? sorry if im wrong) i actually LOLd when i read about them puttin down the black eyeliner.


----------



## User67 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_OMG thank you for that!!! I cant wait till its posted.

I love Kim and Kendra as well. Shes my favorite GND. 

and Nyla (Deanna? sorry if im wrong) i actually LOLd when i read about them puttin down the black eyeliner._

 
Yes, it's Deanna. I laughed too because I never thought I would see Kim without all that black eyeliner that she has always worn. It's nice to change it up though.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

Thanks D


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

Omg thank you!


----------



## Christina983 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_Yes, it's Deanna. I laughed too because I never thought I would see Kim without all that black eyeliner that she has always worn. It's nice to change it up though._

 
*~*I agree...I think she looks so much better without the heavy liner...so glad to hear that he's putting out a video of how he does her makeup!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

*everyone needs to change up their make-up, its no fun doing the same routine. her face is so beautiful she should def be trying new things allll the time*


----------



## damsel (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

awesome, i hope they come through with the video cuz i really want to know "exactly" what products she uses.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

looks like steamy to me, too.
I love steamy.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

Look what I found!

YouTube - Kim Kardashian & JJ Blog from Orlando


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: For the Kim Kardashian fans...*

*on her blog she says she uses Stila's black pencil and ''Any dark MAC eyeshadow really for a smokey eye'' somebody else posted her saying she loves Makeup Forever shadows too haha so i guess we'll never really pinpoint exactly what shes wearing unless its in a video for us to see lol*


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

looks like shimmermoss to me!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Kim Kardashian eyes*

Hey everyone...I was wondering if I can get some recommendations on the eyeshadow Kim K is wearing here? 

Kim Kardashian Pictures Gallery, News, and Gossip......: Kim Kardashian At The Absolut 100 Party


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmi201* 

 
_Hey everyone...I was wondering if I can get some recommendations on the eyeshadow Kim K is wearing here? 

Kim Kardashian Pictures Gallery, News, and Gossip......: Kim Kardashian At The Absolut 100 Party_

 
Try, Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## Kimmi201 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

ya i was looking there but i dunno..i think the event shes at was pretty recent so they prob wont have anything about it up for a while


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

It looks like Gold Mode pigment.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmi201* 

 
_ya i was looking there but i dunno..i think the event shes at was pretty recent so they prob wont have anything about it up for a while_

 
She's pretty fast with her updates. Plus she answers questions about what she wore. Send her a note.  Her makeup artist also has a blog. HTH


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

I saw keeping up with the K's for the first time the other night and her eyes always looked GREAT. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

Amberlights and maybe Romp in crease.


----------



## Kimmi201 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

thanks guys =)


----------



## Pythia (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

What has she on her lips?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pythia* 

 
_What has she on her lips?_

 
*~*MAC Angel l/s & *lots* of Nars Turkish Delight l/g...HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *~*


----------



## Pythia (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

I find Angel comes out fairly pinky on me. Never tried with Turkish Delight.
Myth and Oyster Girl seems to give a fairly similar colour on me though, have been playing around to see what's good.


----------



## shoegal27 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

I know she uses Tan pigment which this looks like to me.  I also know that she uses Honey lust, which it could be.  She uses Embark too.  It is Angel on the lips and Turkish Delight also.


----------



## basoo (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Kim Kardashian eyes*

looks  like a tan pigment and embark e/s , she said in her blog that she love theses 2 for browns/golds looks


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 13, 2008)

*Another Kim K look...*






What colors and lashes is she wearing here?


----------



## couturesista (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

Maybe .. Lid- parfait amour
            tear ducts ( inner corner of eye)- forgery 
            crease- a little shadowy lady ??
 I'm guessing , but dang, this sounds good, I never tried this combo but I will now!!


----------



## TDoll (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

Looks like parfait amour?? But I dunno, it looks a little grey-ish to be that. Pretty darn close though! 
I'm pretty darn sure shes wearing the 6 lash.
Looks like she's for sure used something similar to the mac eyebrows in lingering.  I loooove that product....one of my favs!


----------



## couturesista (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Looks like parfait amour?? But I dunno, it looks a little grey-ish to be that. Pretty darn close though! 
I'm pretty darn sure shes wearing the 6 lash.
Looks like she's for sure used something similar to the mac eyebrows in lingering. I loooove that product....one of my favs!_

 
 Yeah very close to parfait amour, I think if you blend a tad bit of shadowy lady with the parfait you will get that greyish look!


----------



## couturesista (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

OK so I just checked my stash , ( I know OCD on this look) I think Pandamonium would look good also instead of shadowy lady, it has the sparkle and the grey look to it. HTH


----------



## TDoll (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Yeah very close to parfait amour, I think if you blend a tad bit of shadowy lady with the parfait you will get that greyish look!_

 
I'll have to try that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is it just me, or do those little baby hairs around her hairline look kinda gross?? I don't get that whole look.  Why would you want to emphasize that?? Otherwise, she is gorgeous!


----------



## couturesista (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_I'll have to try that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is it just me, or do those little baby hairs around her hairline look kinda gross?? I don't get that whole look. Why would you want to emphasize that?? Otherwise, she is gorgeous!_

 
 She is very gorgeous but I agree i don't like the baby hair thing thats going on. I've seen her with better hair choices.


----------



## aziajs (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

Maybe Nocturnelle and Dark Soul?


----------



## Pythia (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

I don't like her eyebrows here but the eyes are lovely!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

it could also be satellite dreams.. not sure about the darker color, it looks like a darkish blue on my screen.. meet the fleet?


----------



## Face2Mac (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Another Kim K look...*

I think it could be Indian Ink or Vibrant Grape which are pro colors, because that purple looks flat and not as shimmery as parfait amour, but that would work too, to get the look and that is a blue on the outer lid, mabye it is layered on the purple to get that look.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 20, 2008)

*What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

I like how Kim changed her lip color for once! lol I mean this isn't a drastic change but this surely isn't Angel with Nars Turkish Delight thats for sure! lol 





Btw, she looks stunning rather than trashy here.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

Maybe anything like lipglass C-Thru?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

But she is also wearing a lipstick. Her lips are pretty natural (light in color).


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

Looks like Revealing l/g to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks like a sheer peachy brown.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

oh, I was wondering what her natural lip color was! Her lips almost look natural in that photo.lol

It def looked like Spirit l/s to me too.


----------



## User67 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

The lips almost look kind of coral, maybe Entice or Pink Grapefruit lipglass. And I am loving her make-up! Not her usual dark & smokey, but still dramatic & beautiful! Because a couple months ago she was wearing a new more natural look which was kind of boring on her IMHO, this seems like the perfect mix between natural & more dramatic smokey.


----------



## MEGCLARE (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

I am wondering what she used on her eyes.
I love it!!


----------



## jomar_makeup (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

It looks like Twig l/s to me.


----------



## pratbc (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

Not sure what she is wearing here, but ITA that she looks great with this look.  Most definately classy as opposed to trashy.  I always thought she needed to tone it down some. This look is perfect for her.  I am looking forward to everyone's ideas on what she is wearing on her eyes and lips so that I can try to recreate this look!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_The lips almost look kind of coral, maybe Entice or Pink Grapefruit lipglass. And I am loving her make-up! Not her usual dark & smokey, but still dramatic & beautiful! Because a couple months ago she was wearing a new more natural look which was kind of boring on her IMHO, this seems like the perfect mix between natural & more dramatic smokey._

 
I don't know what Entice looks like but I certainly don't think she is wearing pink grapefruit b/c its more coral with gold reflects and her lips are more nudish pink.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

I think all of our screens look diff lol cuz theres no pink or coral to her lips at all on mine! Thats weird.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

*~*Her lips look like a rosy-nude-ish color, so I would guess she's wearing Nars Dolce Vita l/s (the swatch on narscosmetics.com is more accurate than Sephora's) with some gloss on top (maybe E-Z Baby Tendertone lightly)...Her makeup looks gorgeous here!!!! HTH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*

Lipstick by NARS Cosmetics - Sheer Lipstick, Satin Lipstick, Semi-matte Lipstick


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

i say NARS Dolce Vita!


----------



## MacArtist (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

stripdown liner for sure haha, for the lipstick I'm not sure, high tea maybe? or just gloss


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

I don't have any ideas on the lip color, but I love it as well! I love the whole look in general, so I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## User67 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_I think all of our screens look diff lol cuz theres no pink or coral to her lips at all on mine! Thats weird._

 
It could be my screen. My monitor is like 7 years old. Sorry.


----------



## nehru (Jul 1, 2008)

*Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

Hello, I am a new member, and I am here because ive been busting my butt trying to get this eye look..ok.....Another Kim K look, but i really have been trying to recreate these two l with no luck. If any of you knowledgeable ladies have any recs please help..also, I have a very similar eyeshape as her, however I just cant seem to get the whole outer v thing right, what brushes would you recommend? right now i use a slanted shadow brush from lancome and a 224...

Any recs on brushes, colors (e/s, blush, lips) and techniques for the crease and outer v would really be appreciated, thank you so much!!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

looks like carbon in the last picture
in the second it looks like she creased with a brown like woodwinked or cork maybe.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

i'm bumping this incase anybody wants to post technique for the final look??!pretty pls


----------



## bklynfemme (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

Check out this thread:

http://specktra.net/f222/kim-kardash...ian-com-94832/

HTH!


----------



## nehru (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

Any more recs on e/s colors? lip colors? technique? esp in last picture.... please?? thank you!!
!!!


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooxxknew* 

 
_looks like carbon in the last picture_

 
ok im an idiot, u say carbon, but applied in what way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_ok im an idiot, u say carbon, but applied in what way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia_

 
in the outer corner and crease.


----------



## pammy35 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

did kim end up doing a video blog.. if so can somebody send the link.. thanx


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pammy35* 

 
_did kim end up doing a video blog.. if so can somebody send the link.. thanx_

 
no she hasn't yet but u can check in the future at Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Any recs for these Kim K looks? Pics included inside!!!  please help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_in the outer corner and crease._

 
thanks a lot...and then simply highlight, liner and mascara right?


----------



## prncezz (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a NYX Round Lipstick that is similar to the color of MAC's Angel lipstick? Thanks!


----------



## readyformycloseup (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_This is such a gorgeous coral/orange lippie but I can't pinpoint what it might be as far as MAC lippies go. And Kim usually wears MAC. I bought Meltdown and even though its such a pretty color, its nothing like what Kim is wearing in this pic. Any suggestions?






Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is what NARS Barbarella l/s using 2 coats, looks like to me. You could also use Armani Mania #33 Satin for this, but you have to use several coats to build up to this shade. It is a moist l/s.

Also, this is not a l/s rec, but Kevyn Aucoin has a cream blush called Creamy Moist Glow, Tansoleil Abricot (one of the best cream blushers I think, give the prettiest apricot glow) and I have also use this on my lips pat on top of a clear lip conditioner. It gives this look Kim has on. Pretty especially with tanned skin. Hope this helps some!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_I think Please Me is really close to that color also. I know at least it looks similar on me but I've very light skinned._

 
I compared my Angel and Please Me and Please me is a little bit brighter than Angel!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_This is such a gorgeous coral/orange lippie but I can't pinpoint what it might be as far as MAC lippies go. And Kim usually wears MAC. I bought Meltdown and even though its such a pretty color, its nothing like what Kim is wearing in this pic. Any suggestions?



Thank you!_

 
What about Peachstock? It's a pro lipstick color.


She's fabulous...to me she always looks great!


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Jul 9, 2008)

This might be old news (forgive me if it is) but I made a list of what Kim herself says she wears from one of her blog posts: 

-Eye Brows-
MAC Lingering Eye Pencil
MAC Walnut e/s

-Cheeks-
MAC Gingerly Blush
MAC Cheek Blush

-Eyes-
MAC Painterly Paint Pot
MAC e/s in Carbon, Night Divine, Print
MAC Pigment in Tan
Red Cherry Lashes
Stila Black Eyeliner 
MAC Zoomlash Mascara
Lancome Hypnose Mascara

-Lips-
Nars Belle De Jour Lipstick
MAC Subculture Lip Pencil
MAC Angel Lipstick
MAC Stripdown Lip Pencil
Nars Turkish Delight Lipgloss

Also, for that orangey-coral lip look someone asked about...it might just be my coloring, but Lychee Luxe l/g shows up similarly on me. Maybe with Vegas Volt l/s underneath to make it more orange?


----------



## nehru (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello ladies...Any recs on these eyeshadow and lip colors? Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://img219.imagevenue.com/img.php..._122_119lo.jpg


----------



## sonnebutti (Jul 25, 2008)

she wrote this in her blog: (sorry if anyone wrote this before but I didn't see it anywhere)

*#1* I always start with a clean face. Then I put on Intuit ‘Photo Shoot.’ Intuit is a great company and I love the names of their products. Photo Shoot is a make up primer. I put it on after my moisturizer, which basically is like a moisturizer that will fill the pours on your face which will help set the foundation so it will last longer.

*#2* I use Cle De Peau concealer stick (it’s super expensive, but works for me). It comes in two colors, I use Ocre, which is the darker of the two. I also use *M.A.C*. concealer (which comes in a little pot) if I run out of Cle de Peau. Everyone’s color is different but I use NW25. I put the concealer under my eyes because I absolutely hate dark circles! I also use concealer to cover up blemishes!

*#3* After I put the concealer on I put on Make Up Forever liquid foundation. I mix one pump of No. 5 and two pumps of No. 4. I also have No. 3 for the winter time when I am really pale. I mix the foundations to get the perfect color. I blend them with the coolest make up brush. Its the *M.A.C*. brush No. 180.

*#4* Since I hate dark circles, after the foundation, I put on a little more concealer just under my eyes since the foundation makes it darker under my eyes. I use a lighter concealer from *M.A.C*. NW30 in a little lipstick tube-looking container and I select ‘moisture cover.’

*#5* To set the foundation I lightly brush on with a big powder brush *M.A.C*. Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC 30, then to make me a little tanner I lightly brush on *M.A.C*. Powder NW 45.

*#6* Now its blush time! I’m obsessed with blush! I use a color called Gingerly to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called Cheek to give me rosy cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer.

*#7* Time for the eyes! My *favorite* part! I first put down a *M.A.C*. Paint pot in a light color that matches my skin called Painterly. I just use my finder and put enough onto cover the lid. This creamy shadow makes it so that the powder eye shadow does not crease. Like, if you wear make up all day you will see that the eye shadow begins to crease and get oily, but if you put this paint color down first it won’t! I love cream shadow and use the color cream pots too! I love colored shadow; so it depends on the color depend of shadow I plan to wear: If it’s black smoky I use Carbon by *M.A.C*.; if its Grey smoky I use Knight Divine or Print; if it’s brown smoky I use Embark by *M.A.C*. I love a fresh shimmery look as well and use *M.A.C*. Pigment called Tan. Its so pretty! I love bright colors for eye make up! I absolutely love Make Up Forever and don’t think anyone does pigment colors better than them. So again, depending on what color you feel like wearing, go look at Make Up Forever’s colors to choose from.

*#8* I always use black pencil eyeliner. My *favorite* is Stila black pencil.

*#9* Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use Lancome Hypnose, and still do, but I recently started to use *M.A.C*. Zoom mascara — which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the *M.A.C*. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a separator brush to separate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes.

*#10* The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use *M.A.C*. Lipliner called Stripdown (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called Angel and put Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss on top. Or for my very nude matte lip I wear Nars Belle De Jour and I line my lips first with *M.A.C*. Subculture lipliner.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

she now wears MAC's 35 lashes (from her blog)


----------



## claudia510 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim K. wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoSoAmazin* 

 
_it could also be satellite dreams.. not sure about the darker color, it looks like a darkish blue on my screen.. meet the fleet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I like how Kim changed her lip color for once! lol I mean this isn't a drastic change but this surely isn't Angel with Nars Turkish Delight thats for sure! lol 





Btw, she looks stunning rather than trashy here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do u know what makeup products to use to achieve this look?
Cuz its so beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also need help with this look!
Thanks so much!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 28, 2008)

is the 180 brush she mention for foundation d/c'd i did see it anywhere on mac's website.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, it looks like this


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 4, 2008)

I love this look she did last night at the Teen Choice Awards 2008, any product recs for this look?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh and for those of you who read her blog religiously, she just posted her FIRST demo of her makeup vid with her MA Stephen. There are more to follow. Just  FYI =)

Perfect your foundation and blush!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Oh and for those of you who read her blog religiously, she just posted her FIRST demo of her makeup vid with her MA Stephen. There are more to follow. Just  FYI =)_

 
woohoo, thank u!!!


----------



## florabundance (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I love this look she did last night at the Teen Choice Awards 2008, any product recs for this look?




_

 
I thought prudeaux slimshine....or maybe  spice it up l/s?? i totally suck at recs...but it's a plummy brownish red lol.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Oh and for those of you who read her blog religiously, she just posted her FIRST demo of her makeup vid with her MA Stephen. There are more to follow. Just  FYI =)

Perfect your foundation and blush!_

 
I'm looking at this now.  I am so glad she finally did it.


----------



## girl507 (Aug 6, 2008)

Why is it that in every pic I see of kim it never looks like her blush is pink. Her blush always looks like its more of a coral color than pink. Anyone have any idea why? Also what different blushes do you think she uses?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girl507* 

 
_Why is it that in every pic I see of kim it never looks like her blush is pink. Her blush always looks like its more of a coral color than pink. Anyone have any idea why? Also what different blushes do you think she uses?_

 
Because she uses the cream color base in Fabulush (as a base) with her Pink Swoon blush or any other blushes she uses. PS is her to go to blush though.

Actually in the lil demo she did with her MA, she said it herself. However, Stephen used a Paint Stick in Pink Vivid along with a dark cream or blush base on her in the demo with the 180 brush.


----------



## ladylynn (Aug 7, 2008)

same here when i found out she uses mac angel stripdown and turkish delight from nars i ran out to go get them!!! with the exception that it took me about a month the all of them at my local mac store they were sold out for both l/s and l/l for three weeks and the nars l/g for 3 1/2


----------



## StylsihBlondi (Aug 14, 2008)

You GUY! i dont know if you already knew but if you go to Kim's official web site she's posting videos of how she does her make up and how she applies it and what she uses...like what brushes and colors and mascaras and eyeliners i believe she uses stilas black eyeliner ive always used chanel but i wana go try this one out just becasue of Kim LOL i love her OS much she SO BEAUTIFUL! ill post the link to her site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ok theres 2 videos so far this is the second one but if u guy go to it ull see the other video its right to the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make your eyes smokin'


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope she continues to post more videos.  I just love her look, she seriously makes me want dark hair again.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 15, 2008)

what's her mac shade?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2008)

i hope she does more videos too, like different looks!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 15, 2008)

My MA looked up Kims Purchase histroy. These are all the items she bought from her MAC store....

Paints-Art Jam,Bamboom,Cotton Candy,Deep Shadow,Flamable

Eyeshadow-Bamboo,Bark (prob brows),Brown Script,Carbon,Crème De Violet,Deep Truth,Electra, Electric Eel,Expensive Pink,Gleam,Honeylust,Mancatcher,Mink Pink,Romp,Shale,Soba,Soft Brown,Stars N Rockets,Swiss Chocolate,Trax,Twinks,Velvet Moss

Lipstick-Angel,Bare (Slimshine),Beurre (Lipliner),Gaily (Slimshine),Myth

Blush-Cantalope,Dolly Mix

# 2 Lashes,Girl Friendly Paint Pot

Hope this helps!


----------



## jackie100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone know what lip combo looks like this?


----------



## nana2552 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have to go and get Angel l/s and the Turkish Delight l/g right now!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow I love this look! Its so simple and elegant. Any recs on the lips and liner she used on the top of her lids?


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Wow I love this look! Its so simple and elegant. Any recs on the lips and liner she used on the top of her lids?



_

 

hmm first I thought it was nymphette.. but that kind of looks like what pink grapefruit lipglass looks on me!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 18, 2008)

Someone please...tell me what lashes you think these are? Ardell/MAC would help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They kinda look like my Ardell Tyras but I dunno...it kinda looks like two were used lol.

Kim K. performs with the Pussycat Dolls


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 19, 2008)

As soon as i found out that she wears Angel l/s, I ran to my counter to get it lol!!! Only problem is that i can't find stripdown liner at my counter and hate ordering online!!! 







Also, I don't have a Nars counter near me for miles!!
I have found out UK ladies that Spacenk have turkish delight for 17 pounds- a bit pricey but fine for us girls who don't have a nars counter near us!!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Wow I love this look! Its so simple and elegant. Any recs on the lips and liner she used on the top of her lids?



_

 

On the lips, I'm going to guess either Sandy B or Ramblin' Rose l/s topped with Love Nectar luster glass. . .


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackie100* 

 
_Anyone know what lip combo looks like this? 



_

 
Try MAC Summerfruit c/l, Myth l/s, topped with C-Thru Lipglass.


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Wow I love this look! Its so simple and elegant. Any recs on the lips and liner she used on the top of her lids?



_

 
Eye liner: MAC Powerpoint e/p in Buried Treasure bushed out to expose the sparkle, with Filament e/s dusted over for added sparkle and shine.

Lips: Beurre c/l, Angel l/s, topped with Nymphette l/g


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I love this look she did last night at the Teen Choice Awards 2008, any product recs for this look?




_

 
Eyes: Bare Canvas paint as base, Saddle e/s in crease, Shroom e/s on lid. Lined with Teddy e/k. Patina e/s used on lower lashline.  

Cheeks: Pinch o'Peach blush

Lips: Red Enriched c/l, Port Red l/s brushed on generously.


----------



## patience123 (Aug 29, 2008)

Can anyone ID her lip color here?

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/200...tterman-04.jpg


----------



## florabundance (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^ I'm an NC30 and Blankety l/s looks like that on me

EDIT: are you looking for a MAC rec..or any?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 29, 2008)

Nars Chihuaua lipgloss?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 29, 2008)

Glamyourus - 

The pic with the red lips - looks like Dubonnet lipstick
The one with the blue dress try Enchantress or Love Nectar glosses and maybe Summerfruit lipliner.


----------



## Hortensia (Aug 31, 2008)

Could it be hug me l/s with some gloss over it ??


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

omg ever since I started watching Keeping Up with the Kardashians, I am in love of that show. She's so beautiful. I love her looks! And now that I see this lipstick color I'm gonna go out and buy one 2! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_aww im gna go get that lipstick! i love her i think shes absolutly beautiful!_


----------



## nico (Sep 2, 2008)

does she wear false eyelashes?


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 3, 2008)

^yes, I think number 2 in mac lashes


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 13, 2008)

Perfect your foundation and blush!

she has posted three more videos of her make up tutorials with Stephen Moleski click on "kim style"


----------



## Violet Sky (Sep 13, 2008)

i don't know if this has been posted before so here you go:

Kim answers some of the questions from her fans on eye lashes
It's all about the eyes

Kim's fav perfume, her diet, her fav shampoo etc
Answering your beauty questions

Kim's makeup tips
My many makeup tips are here!


the lip gloss kim uses
Bargain shopping and lip gloss

kim's tips on hair

How to get hot hair


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 18, 2008)

what brush do you guys think Stephen uses in the video to apply the highliting powder under her eyes?

I bought the highliting powder but am having a hard time applying it rite


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 25, 2008)

kim looked so good on dancing with the stars this week!she did a pretty coral lip one night and a plum lippie the night b4.with typical brown smokey eyes but still really good inspiration if u love her look


----------



## Malena (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *WhippedCrm* 

 
_what brush do you guys think Stephen uses in the video to apply the highliting powder under her eyes?

I bought the highliting powder but am having a hard time applying it rite_

 
It should be brush # 225


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 26, 2008)

i have the angel lipstick too~~~~and i love it!!!  i just need to grab the"turkish delight".  you guys could also check out her website and she has tutorialon her make-up.


----------



## xocrlox (Sep 28, 2008)

*Kim kardashian make up looks!*

I don't know about u guys, but i think Kim's makeup looks hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On her website Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio, she has makeup tutorials with her artist steve moleski, who also does Nicole from the Pussycat Dolls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He does great makeup, and has some good tips on there if anyone is interested, best part he uses mostly MAC products!

Some of the eyeshadows kim uses are:

MAC Pigment-Tan
Carbon
Espresso(to fill in eyebrows)
Contrast
MAC Paint-Painterly
Embark
Print
Knigh Divine
Lipstick-Angel
Lip liner-Stripdown 

My many makeup tips are here!




He also mentions about how shimmer should never go above the eyelid, what do u guys think of that? Let me know ur input, just wanted to share this with u!


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim kardashian make up looks!*

I don't know if you've seen this but there is a thread in the reccomendations section for some of her looks if you like to check it out.

http://specktra.net/f188/all-kim-kar...go-here-75146/

Thread for her video tutorials

http://specktra.net/f167/kim-kardash...lly-up-109721/


----------



## xocrlox (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim kardashian make up looks!*

totally missed it, but thank u nunu!


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Kim kardashian make up looks!*

No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kim K, she always looks so flawless!


----------



## nehru (Sep 28, 2008)

Can Anyone provide any recs on how to do her eye makeup here? namely..what color she creased with and the color on the lid? also..perhaps blush color? 

Thank you!


----------



## minakokanmuri (Oct 2, 2008)

hey. i'm looking for lipgloss recs for this colour:


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 2, 2008)

i tried angel on at the store.. it looks so horrible on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  it washes me out.  booo!  maybe it would have looked better with lipliner.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 2, 2008)

^did you barely dab it on?...I thought it looked so gross on me at the store but I put chapstick on first and dabbed it on instead of wiping it on(kim also 'dabs' it on)


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_^did you barely dab it on?...I thought it looked so gross on me at the store but I put chapstick on first and dabbed it on instead of wiping it on(kim also 'dabs' it on)_

 
no, i just swiped it on and it looked horrible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm thinking youre right, some chapstick or balm first might help it look smoother, and lipliner and gloss might make it more wearable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any NC35's wear angel?  how do you make it work??


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nehru* 

 
_Can Anyone provide any recs on how to do her eye makeup here? namely..what color she creased with and the color on the lid? also..perhaps blush color? 

Thank you!_

 
try gingerly blush 4 sure


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_no, i just swiped it on and it looked horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm thinking youre right, some chapstick or balm first might help it look smoother, and lipliner and gloss might make it more wearable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any NC35's wear angel? how do you make it work??_

 
try it with pink lemonade lipglass! it adds more pink and it looks hot with warm tan skin


----------



## Nadeshda (Oct 2, 2008)

Angel also washes me out terribly. I think I'm about the same shade as you, I'm Buff Beige Neutral in Everyday Minerals, I think that's NC 30-35 in MAC. As other people suggested, dab it on your lips instead of swiping and top it off with a brighter lipgloss. I love using Wonderstruck lustreglass on top, it's the perfect baby-barbie pink on me.


----------



## LoveMU (Oct 2, 2008)

I love angel lipstick!  I use it exactly how Kim K does and it looks great!  If you're not used to light lip colors then it might seem like ur washed out, but I like it much better than dark lip colors.  The stripdown lipliner makes it look very good.  The Turkish delight lipgloss is ok, I would like to find a different gloss for it actually.


----------



## Shawty_DIGGA (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_no, i just swiped it on and it looked horrible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm thinking youre right, some chapstick or balm first might help it look smoother, and lipliner and gloss might make it more wearable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any NC35's wear angel?  how do you make it work??_

 
try it with some lipgloss 

I love to wear Angel with Clinique full potential lips in Play-Full
or it looks good even with clear lipgloss


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_I love angel lipstick! I use it exactly how Kim K does and it looks great! If you're not used to light lip colors then it might seem like ur washed out, but I like it much better than dark lip colors. The stripdown lipliner makes it look very good. *The Turkish delight lipgloss is ok, I would like to find a different gloss for it actually*._

 
Me too! I was thinking of trying 'underage' lipgloss' as someone recommended, but if I find a better lipgloss I'll let you know.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_no, i just swiped it on and it looked horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm thinking youre right, *some chapstick or balm first might help it look smoother*, and lipliner and gloss might make it more wearable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any NC35's wear angel? how do you make it work??_

 
It does that and makes it go on *a lot* more sheer, I think you'll like it if you do it this way!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_no, i just swiped it on and it looked horrible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm thinking youre right, some chapstick or balm first might help it look smoother, and lipliner and gloss might make it more wearable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any NC35's wear angel?  how do you make it work??_

 
I am NC35 and I love Angel! I don't use anything to prep but I do use a lip brush to apply evenly and smoothly and top it off with my NYX gloss in Tea Rose. Its gorgeous!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_hey. i'm looking for lipgloss recs for this colour:_

 
She is wearing a coral lipstick but the gloss on top looks like Apex Chromeglass from MAC.


----------



## lucy_babyy (Oct 15, 2008)

i watched the makeup application videos on kim's website!! the tips were great if you really like her makeup! check them out!!


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Oct 19, 2008)

I just read this on her blog:

"I see you guys are asking about what lipstick I bought at MAC. Well I used to wear the color Angel, with Stripdown lip liner, but now I am loving Soar lip liner with a clear gloss. Soar is like a light cranberry color, that looks almost like a darker version of angel. I am still trying to find the perfect lipstick. I also like the color Myth for a super nude lip, but sometimes its too light! I really went to Mac to get a new concealer. It seems I can never find the right one, but bought the Studio Tech creamy foundation to try as a concealer bc its way to heavy for a concealer for me! If you guys have any lip color suggestions, let me know in the comments section."

HTH!


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ Hey I just went on her blog, I didn't see that.  Where did u read that on her blog?

TIA


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Oct 20, 2008)

Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

first page, scroll down to the blog entry called "When the paps get snapped!"
Its her taking pictures of paparazzi in a MAC store. She updated that entry to let us know what she bought


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 21, 2008)

ohhh thank you sweetie!


----------



## gurzillo (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to recreate this look... any recommendations??????


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz Coco Lust* 

 
_try it with pink lemonade lipglass! it adds more pink and it looks hot with warm tan skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The angel also washes me out so I saw this post and went to buy pink lemonade to go with my angel... and it looks so pretty!!!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to apply Angel lightly or it washes me out as well. Try it with Baby Sparks on top, so much prettier than Turkish Delight!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 22, 2008)

Now I need to go buy myself Angel l/s!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_So I know the Kim Kardashian lip question has been posted before ..always mentions Nars lip glosses ..like striptease and turkish delight I thinks. BUt I don't think many Mac lip products have been mentioned before. I did a search and found mostly nars ligloss reccomendations ...

But here I found pics of kim using a MAC l/s first then applying what looks too me probablly a nars lip gloss on top i think ...the vial looks a bit square to me ?? maybe im wrong ..anyway ....

so here are the pics ...what Mac lippie do we think this is ? ANd what gloss ?

she looks like she is wearing the N collection all over ..to me maybe ..y/n ? 
















oh poo ..sorry if i posted this in wrong forum ..just went back and saw this is prolly a reccomendation ..my bad ..I apolgize profusely ms plum !!!_

 
Hey everyone! some of you said on page 2 that Kim wears satin taupe with carbon, are these the pictures you were talking about?because i really want to get this look!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Also, if you like Turkish Delight - MAC Plushglass Angel Cream is very very pretty on & about the same color._

 
Thank you elegant-one! Now I can pass Turkish Delight and save more for MAC


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: What is Kim Kardashian wearing?? (again!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_Looks like steamy too me ...Steamy is a lovely color._

 





 I should wear it again with Nylon and Carbon


----------



## Nikki1485 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_I Love her makeup ...I think the girls makeup is always on point ... Hence me wanting to find out what products she uses in effort to achieve a similar look. I wouldn't go out and buy that shirt she is wearing just cuz she is wearing it ..but when it comes to beauty products and especially MAC I will most likey be enticed to purchase that beauty product because I see it on a quasi celeb whom's makeup I like. ANd yeah her right eye is looking a bit wonky and funny in that first pic hehe ._

 
Actually I agree completely with you as far as her makeup goes, if you go on her personal website Kim Kardashian official web site there are videos where her makeup artist shows step by step and the products they use. I will say her makeup artist usually uses MAC. Oh and when you are on her website search "smokey eye" its a four part video!

Hope this helps =) 

<3 K


----------



## Septemba (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm really impressed that she is so open about the makeup she uses and that she'd put up a video like that. It's so helpful and shows an appreciation for her fans. I get the feeling like other 'celebs' who share what they use are paid or lying, but not with her. Rad.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 18, 2008)

What products are used here, do u think ladies/gents?


----------



## barbie.doll (Dec 21, 2008)

Definitely Angel L/S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IDK about everything else. :/


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Florabundance: it looks like MAC gesso eyeshadow on the lid and maybe satin taupe or a darker borwn on the crease and ricepaper eyeshadow as a highlight. Liner and falsies.
Her face looks contoured and highlighted as well.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with nunu, I think her MA used:

Silver Fog p/m (lid)
Expresso e/s (above crease)
Ricepaper e/s (highlight)
Penultimate OR Blacktrack f/l
Falsies
White Kohl pencil
Angel l/s
Emote or its dupe for contour, maybe Harmony?
Sunbasque blush for cheeks
Bronzer

and photoshop lol


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

If anyone is interested in getting Emote but can't find it because it's LE, wedge eyeshadow is the exact dupe.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_If anyone is interested in getting Emote but can't find it because it's LE, wedge eyeshadow is the exact dupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem, happy to help


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I'm really impressed that she is so open about the makeup she uses and that she'd put up a video like that. It's so helpful and shows an appreciation for her fans. I get the feeling like other 'celebs' who share what they use are paid or lying, but not with her. Rad._

 
I totally agree..  I think reality TV is so trashy and dumb (especially everything on the E! Network). But, oddly enough, I LOVE Keeping Up With The Kardashians (probably because I love looking at Kim K's hair and makeup for ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I really like her.. I think she gets a bad rap because of the sex tape and whatnot, but I love how she shares her makeup tips. It's really genuine.


----------



## Allnatural (Dec 29, 2008)

I really like her look here!


----------



## LoveMU (Dec 29, 2008)

She's def wearing angel lipstick and it looks like she's been tanning.  I love the bangs!


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 31, 2008)

Those bangs are so sexy!  I think I might have to buy one of those faux bang headband thingies.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 1, 2009)

This is what she says she used for this lip look- so pretty!

 Quote:

  From her site:
This lipstick I am wearing is my new favorite color. It is Soar lip liner by MAC with a Stila lip polish called Glisten. I love this lip color because it gives a little bit deeper color than just my regular nude lip!  
 
click to enlarge
Attachment 7453Attachment 7454


----------



## michelle79 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here she is last night. Her makeup looks great!

ETA: I'll just post the link because the pic is so big: http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/g.../2010/ars5.jpg


----------



## foxycleopatra69 (Jan 1, 2009)

just in case anyones interested, she said in her blog that she's been fake tanning lately and requires less make up as a result. 

i love her make up in the above pic


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_What products are used here, do u think ladies/gents?






_

 
I love this look! I want to try and recreate it. I wonder what kind of bronzer she uses...or if she even uses it haha!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the pic michelle79 posted! I love self tanning too now and then since it covers some complexion flaws, but IMHO Kim has been leaning toward the orange side lately :/ but her makeup is great in that picture


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 5, 2009)

ive seen kim on a couple of early am talk shows in the past 2 weeks and she did look sunkissed, not brown but not totally linsey lohan orange! she looked fresh and pretty. in those santa pix above she does look way tanner though!she looks really cute with bangs too.


----------



## Nikki1485 (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Those bangs are so sexy! I think I might have to buy one of those faux bang headband thingies._

 
They actually have those? Do you know what kinds of brands are out there?


----------



## User35 (Jan 6, 2009)

crap I lost my Turkish Delight lip gloss,,,makes me mad


----------



## jen77 (Jan 6, 2009)

From her site Jan 5th '09:









I have tried so many different mascaras and often switch, but right now I am in New Orleans and stopped off at a drug store and bought Maybelline's Great Lash and love it! 

It's all about layering: First I apply one coat then add 2 more. I like volume! 

This mascara is very affordable and works great!


----------



## jen77 (Jan 6, 2009)

From her site Jan 3rd '09:



 Hey guys!

For the new year, I've decided to start sharing with you all of my favorite beauty products. 

Sometimes it's overwhelming to list every product used in my makeup blogs, so I plan to show you items individually over time!

My absolute favorite eye liner is by Stila. It's their kajal eye liner in the color onyx.

Trust me, I've tried every eye liner and this Stila one is so dark and lasts a long time!

You can get it at stilacosmetics.com or sephora!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it's hilarious that she has her own rec thread! I guess so many people want to recreate her looks. I guess I'll add to it. What color lips do you think she's wearing? Any brand, thanks!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 11, 2009)

well Stila lip polish called Glisten is her current fav. with  Soar lip liner by MAC so maybe that :








(images courtesy of google)

oh yeah Kim's fav. red is: MAC Russian Red, with Russian Red lip gloss on top.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 18, 2009)

From her blog Jan 14/09 

*Kim Style: Best bronzer*











I love this bronzer and use it all over my face and my cheekbones to give me definition but also color. 

It's by *Smash Box* and it's called *Bronze Lights*. I get it in the *Suntan Matte* shade. 

I think it's important to have a great matte bronzer that doesn't have shimmer in it because sometimes shimmer can make you look oily. 

I use a smaller brush to contour my cheekbones and then use a bigger powder brush to give me a little color on my forehead and nose. 

I am a huge fan of Smash Box and this bronzer. By the way, Smashbox cosmetics is owned by *Davis Factor* who is also the photographer who shot my *Bongo jeans campaign*!


----------



## jen77 (Jan 18, 2009)

From her blog Jan 10/09 

*Shade of red*







');

 


A fan named “Hawaii” recently wrote in asking what shade of lipstick I wore when I was in Miami at the *Fontainbleau* opening.

Well, I love red lips, and I should wear them more often! It's so bold! I love how *Christina Aguilera* and *Gwen Stefani *wear red lips all the time. This color is by *MAC* and it's called *Russian Red*, with Russian Red lip gloss on top.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 19, 2009)

I love Russian Red!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 19, 2009)

How good of her to share what she uses... I really rate her MUA.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jan 22/09 


');

 << PREVIOUSNEXT >>FULL SIZE+


As I'm sure you know, the third season of *Keeping Up with the Kardashians* is coming up and Troy did our hair and makeup for our recent promo shoot. 

On me he used all Yves Saint Laurent makeup for a smokey eye and glowing face with a pink lip.

Check out Troy's blog for more details and a step-by-step guide on how to get this look!








*Steps to Kim's Sexy Look*

*Step 1*: Use a light moisturizer and eye cream to prepare the skin. 

*Step 2*: Dab a touch of concealer under the eyes, around the mouth, and anywhere to conceal skin imperfections. Blend with a foundation brush.

*Step 3*: Dab a touch of pale beige liquid shimmer at the top of the cheek bones, above the lip, and down the center of the nose. Blend well with the same foundation brush you used with the concealer. Then apply the liquid foundation across the forehead, down the jawline, and into the neck, blending with your foundation brush and making sure you blend well into the skin. 

*Step 4*: Set with pressed powder.

*Step 5*: Apply powder cheek color, starting with the apples of the cheek and blending upward toward the hairline. Blend well. 

*Step 6*: Start eyes with a well-groomed brow and using your powder eye-shadow duo, dust the light shade just below the brow and the darker shade over the entire eye lid and below the lower lash line, creating a smokey effect. Blending upward but not too cat-like. Then line entire eye with black eyeliner and blend with a sponge applicator or q-tip. Curl and coat your lashes.

*Step 7*: Line your lips with a neutral lip-liner, if needed, for added definition or just simply apply the pale pink lipstick to the entire lips and top off with the shimmering lip gloss.

*Step 8*: Nails should be black with a touch of top coat for added shine.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 23, 2009)

From her blog
Jan 20/09 

*Photo finish*






 I love this *Smashbox* foundation primer called *Photo Finish*. 

Some make up artists don't believe in primers. They think your natural oils should shine through. 

However, when I do my makeup myself, I find it really helpful and it makes the foundation glide on really easily and flawlessly. 

You guys should check it out!


----------



## yay1 (Feb 11, 2009)

What's on her lips in this pic?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 12, 2009)

It looks like what she normally wears. Angel l/s with a pink gloss. It might not be Nars Turkish Delight. It could be something more pigmented such as Cultured?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yay1* 

 
_What's on her lips in this pic?




_

 
according to her makeup artist, Troy Jensen's blog:


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_according to her makeup artist, Troy Jensen's blog:



_

 
What MAC e/s and blush colors would you substitute for this look ?? TY!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_What MAC e/s and blush colors would you substitute for this look ?? TY!_

 
e/s Satin Taupe

blush Sunbasque or Style


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't need recs but I just wanted to comment on how subtle, natural and great she looks here!

http://img215.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_242l  o.jpg#


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2009)

^She looks soo pretty!!


----------



## animacani (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you guys have recs for this look? ;


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^She looks soo pretty!!_

 
Yeap! And it looks like she is wearing Her Glitz liner from HK on her eyes. lol 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Do you guys have recs for this look? ; 



_

 
Hmmm it looks like Little Minx (LE) sheered out top and bottom on her eyes and Blankety on her lips with C Thru l/g. And perhaps Peaches with Sunbasque on her cheeks?


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2009)

^^^ Sunbasque on the cheeks and Springsheen on the apples of the cheeks?


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 20, 2009)

I love that make-up look. It's stunning!


----------



## animacani (Feb 20, 2009)

What about shale eyeshadow?


----------



## animacani (Feb 20, 2009)

or mabye even strada from NARS? Or is strada a little to bright mabye?


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_e/s Satin Taupe

blush Sunbasque or Style_

 
Thanks but Satin Taupe doesn't show up like that on me ... ???


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I don't need recs but I just wanted to comment on how subtle, natural and great she looks here!

http://img215.imagevenue.com/img.php...2_242l  o.jpg#_

 
Refreshing to see her in a more natural look, she is very pretty !


----------



## LoveMU (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeap! And it looks like she is wearing Her Glitz liner from HK on her eyes. lol 



Hmmm it looks like Little Minx (LE) sheered out top and bottom on her eyes and Blankety on her lips with C Thru l/g. And perhaps Peaches with Sunbasque on her cheeks?_

 

This is her prettiest look, i love it she's gorgeous!


----------



## animacani (Feb 23, 2009)

I just did a live chat and Dianna suggested shale and crystal eyeshadows (crystal-tearduct) For her lips she suggested honeylove lipstick with viva glam V lipglass on top and for her cheeks she suggested sunbasque blush on the cheekbones and peachykeen blush on the apples of the cheeks.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 24, 2009)

Here website has a new makeup tut.


----------



## jen77 (Feb 24, 2009)

From her blog-

Makeup with Mario Pt 1
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## jen77 (Feb 24, 2009)

Makeup with Mario Pt 2
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 24, 2009)

^thx! I instantly fell in love with Mario. He's so cute!!! And I love his voice and the way he explains things. Seems a lot more articulate and less annoying than Troy. They both do beautiful work, though!

oh and damn that's a lot of concealer! Beauty Tech, then Dermacolor, than MUFE Lift! But I do love the look it gives. Too bad it's way too much for everyday IMHO.

eta: in case anyone is curious the concealer he's using is Kryolan Dermacolor mini concealer palette. Kinda bugged me that Kim said it's not really available to the public because it absolutely is! He also mentions Beauty Tech concealer. I'm assuming he's referring to Beauty Tech Ice Cream concealer. It's expensive, but available at sasa.com


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_according to her makeup artist, Troy Jensen's blog:




_

 

She looks SO classy in this picture. She can look a little trashy sometimes, but my GOD she looks absolutely stunning and classy here.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 25, 2009)

Ur welcome


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what eyebrow brush Mario used on Kim in the video series part 1?

Part 3 is available btw 
Makeup video part 3


----------



## Belini (Feb 26, 2009)

hey guys, how gorgeous is her makeup here!!!! can anyone recommend to use to re-produce?


----------



## moonlit (Feb 28, 2009)

TROY JENSEN: Sexy Make-Up

*Monday, January 19, 2009*

* Sexy Make-Up *

*Keeping Up With The Kardashians* fans know that Season 3 is coming up, and I got to lend a make-up brush or two to the making of the season promo for E! networks. I got all the gals ready for a glamorous, by-the-pool soiree. I wanted the look on Kim, Kourtney, Khloe, and their mom, Kris to be dramatic and unapologetically sexy. The look was a glowing, flawless complexion, pale pink lips, and smoldering black-lined eyes. This look isn't for the faint of heart. I have definitely been more inspired to create a little more of a chic edge with my work lately, reminiscent of one of my make-up artist idols, *Way Bandy*. A look that is a heavy eye, but somehow the overall look is sheer and sexy. It's best to keep a little glow in the skin and the lips light and sheer, otherwise it tends to look overall too heavy. 















YSL Beauty US by Yves Saint Laurent – Official Online Store

*Steps to Kim's Sexy Look*

*Step 1*: Use a light moisturizer and eye cream to prepare the skin. 

*Step 2*: Dab a touch of concealer under the eyes, around the mouth, and anywhere to conceal skin imperfections. Blend with a foundation brush.

*Step 3*: Dab a touch of pale beige liquid shimmer at the top of the cheek bones, above the lip, and down the center of the nose. Blend well with the same foundation brush you used with the concealer. Then apply the liquid foundation across the forehead, down the jawline, and into the neck, blending with your foundation brush and making sure you blend well into the skin. 

*Step 4*: Set with pressed powder.

*Step 5*: Apply powder cheek color, starting with the apples of the cheek and blending upward toward the hairline. Blend well. 

*Step 6*: Start eyes with a well-groomed brow and using your powder eye-shadow duo, dust the light shade just below the brow and the darker shade over the entire eye lid and below the lower lash line, creating a smokey effect. Blending upward but not too cat-like. Then line entire eye with black eyeliner and blend with a sponge applicator or q-tip. Curl and coat your lashes.

*Step 7*: Line your lips with a neutral lip-liner, if needed, for added definition or just simply apply the pale pink lipstick to the entire lips and top off with the shimmering lip gloss.

*Step 8*: Nails should be black with a touch of top coat for added shine. 

Check out the make-up I did on the brand new *Keeping Up With The Kardashians* Season 3 Promo:


----------



## moonlit (Feb 28, 2009)

February 25, 2009 11:02 PM
Kim Kardashian said to:                  Sukhi                                                                                     | Reply 

                      Hey Sukhi, the bronzer is sunkissed! I use it every day!


----------



## moonlit (Feb 28, 2009)

this is from kim's sisters blog:

HEY KHLOE! I WAS WONDERING WHAT BRONZER OR BLUSH YOU USE. ALSO WHAT ARE THE PRODUCTS YOU USE FOR YOUR SKIN! IT'S FLAWLESS! IF YOU ALREADY ANSWERED THIS IN ANOTHER POST SORRY FOR ASKING AGAIN, I MIGHT HAVE MISSED IT! HOPE YOU'RE HAVING A FAB WEEKEND DOLL! -Latina Princess

*Hola my Latina Princess
Como estas???  Thank you for the sweet compliment! I am blushing now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually use proactive for skin. I used to use proactive every morning and every night but now I just use proactive at night. My skin has cleared up a lot so no longer use it twice a day -- I do not want to over-irritate my skin. So now in the AM I use Cetaphil facewash and Ponds moisturizer.  They're both very basic over-the-counter products, but they work well for me. 

As for bronzers and blush I am pretty much a MAC blush girl.  I like peach colors and pinks.  Lately I have been using cream blush from Mac, which I like, but I still always keep a powder blush in my purse. 

For bronzers, I like Nars bronzer in the shade "Laguna".  I love Nars bronzers because they have great colors to match every skin tone and they do not crease your skin.

If you want specific colors on my makeup just let me know and I will post them for you
Adios!*


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_TROY JENSEN: Sexy Make-Up

*Monday, January 19, 2009*

*Sexy Make-Up *

*Keeping Up With The Kardashians* fans know that Season 3 is coming up, and I got to lend a make-up brush or two to the making of the season promo for E! networks. I got all the gals ready for a glamorous, by-the-pool soiree. I wanted the look on Kim, Kourtney, Khloe, and their mom, Kris to be dramatic and unapologetically sexy. The look was a glowing, flawless complexion, pale pink lips, and smoldering black-lined eyes. This look isn't for the faint of heart. I have definitely been more inspired to create a little more of a chic edge with my work lately, reminiscent of one of my make-up artist idols, *Way Bandy*. A look that is a heavy eye, but somehow the overall look is sheer and sexy. It's best to keep a little glow in the skin and the lips light and sheer, otherwise it tends to look overall too heavy. 















YSL Beauty US by Yves Saint Laurent – Official Online Store

*Steps to Kim's Sexy Look*

*Step 1*: Use a light moisturizer and eye cream to prepare the skin. 

*Step 2*: Dab a touch of concealer under the eyes, around the mouth, and anywhere to conceal skin imperfections. Blend with a foundation brush.

*Step 3*: Dab a touch of pale beige liquid shimmer at the top of the cheek bones, above the lip, and down the center of the nose. Blend well with the same foundation brush you used with the concealer. Then apply the liquid foundation across the forehead, down the jawline, and into the neck, blending with your foundation brush and making sure you blend well into the skin. 

*Step 4*: Set with pressed powder.

*Step 5*: Apply powder cheek color, starting with the apples of the cheek and blending upward toward the hairline. Blend well. 

*Step 6*: Start eyes with a well-groomed brow and using your powder eye-shadow duo, dust the light shade just below the brow and the darker shade over the entire eye lid and below the lower lash line, creating a smokey effect. Blending upward but not too cat-like. Then line entire eye with black eyeliner and blend with a sponge applicator or q-tip. Curl and coat your lashes.

*Step 7*: Line your lips with a neutral lip-liner, if needed, for added definition or just simply apply the pale pink lipstick to the entire lips and top off with the shimmering lip gloss.

*Step 8*: Nails should be black with a touch of top coat for added shine. 

Check out the make-up I did on the brand new *Keeping Up With The Kardashians* Season 3 Promo:_

 

She looks absolutely gorgeous in this picture! I really want to try out with my MAC products.


----------



## moonlit (Mar 1, 2009)

I love her makeup in this.. Any recs for this look??


----------



## moonlit (Mar 1, 2009)

from her blog: 

This [COLOR=#3366CC ! important][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][COLOR=#3366CC ! important][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]lipstick[/FONT][/FONT][/color][/color]
	

 I am wearing is my new favorite color. It is Soar lip liner by MAC with a Stila lip polish called Glisten. I love this lip color because it gives a little bit deeper color than just my regular nude lip!

*For make up I am wearing Armani foundation, with Mac cream blush, eyeshadow and mascara. My lipstick is freckletone by Mac with a Dior gloss of Kourtney's that I borrowed!

I love MAC bronzers! I try to use a darker pressed powder like NC45, instead of bronzers with shimmer, because it tends to look to shiny sometimes.


----------



## Belini (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_

 
February 25, 2009 11:02 PM
Kim Kardashian said to: Sukhi | Reply 

Hey Sukhi, the bronzer is sunkissed! I use it every day!_

 


I cant find this anywhere, is it D/C? Its not even on the smashbox website?


----------



## sandrrra (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_I cant find this anywhere, is it D/C? Its not even on the smashbox website?_

 

I dont think it is, I work at Ulta and we are still selling it there. If you live by one If check it out! 

Ulta.com - Cosmetics, Fragrance, Salon and Beauty Gifts

or online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Acutally I found it on the smashbox site too if you wanted to get it there. 

smashbox BRONZE LIGHTS | smashbox cosmetics


----------



## Belini (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ Thanks so much!! I'm just a bit confused though. I want to reproduce her look she did on the vegas cover and her makeup artist has put a video up on her website on how he did it and he said in the video he used "suntan matte" and she said she used "sunkissed matte" on her website?? Sunkissed is lighter than suntan?

Has anyone got any Mac dupes for the urban decay eyeshadows he used?
He used Vapor which is a silver and chopper which is a bronze.
I cant get access to UD in Australia so will have to be MAC. The blush I think is close to dolly mix? Any help would be much appreciated! or even better, if anyone knows where I can buy UD eyeshadows online and they ship internationally!!


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys, 

Here is a site for Troy Jenson, one of Kim K's makeup artist. He lists pics and what makeup he used on her!!!!

TROY JENSEN

ENJOY!!!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 11, 2009)

hey ladies..just changing it up a little cause i've just seen some amazing pics of Kourtney from when the girls were on Ryan Seacrest and I wanted to know possible rec's for the entire look? Unfortunately, theyre not the clearest of pics..


----------



## cheryl (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_she uses MAC Angel l/s! =) i ran and got one when i found out she uses it lol_

 
So did I... *blushes*
I absolutely love it. Its my fave.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_She looks absolutely gorgeous in this picture! I really want to try out with my MAC products._

 
Me too! I want to know a MAC dupe for her cheeks!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 19, 2009)

I absolutely adore Kim from personality to beauty. But I just have one complaint about her. Her eye brows are too long. They meet too close in the middle. The shape of the start of the brow is wayy to boxy for my liking. I just wish she would tweeze a little more and then she would be perfection!





Y'all know the guide and where the brow should fall. First hold the pencil against the side of your nose, vertically, straight up to where it meets the brow. This is the spot where your eyebrow should start. She has enough brow to play around with the shape and arch. Me, however, I'm trying to hold on to every hair haha.


----------



## phatty033 (Mar 19, 2009)

what foundation and/or technique would give a finish similiar to this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










thanks all!


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_




_

 
Any recs for her eye makeup in this pic?


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 19, 2009)

Khloe looks really good in those pics!


----------



## moonlit (Mar 20, 2009)

*from Troy's website
*

*Beauty & The Bronze *







When I'm creating the perfect bronze goddess, what you might see in a magazine or a music video can appear to be a flawless bronzed beauty. The formula for a photo shoot, music video, or stage performance is very different than the formula one would use for every day. The issue being that for the camera, you want coverage - and that could mean covering skin 5 or 6 shades darker than the natural pale skin tone. Another issue could be covering freckles and even tattoos. The overall look should be flawless head to toe and must have full even coverage head to toe. 

So when you see an image like the one I photographed of *Kim Kardashian* for her 2010 calendar, I can assure you that it wasn't a result of hours in the Mexico sun - it was body make-up. For her calendar, I customized her tan according to each look I created with her. Achieving the perfect bronze tan is something all the cosmetic companies strive to re-invent every year around Spring/Summer. The concerns are always the same - too orangey, too shimmery, not even...All of these issues are important to think about when choosing the perfect bronzing product. Another thing to think about is that everyone's skin is different and what works on one may not work on another. This means that some paler skin tones don't look good overly spray-tanned because they don't have the pigment to support a bronzed look. For those with paler skin tones, pick a shade that's more in the golden tone rather than bronze. 

What I used on Kim was a very dark liquid foundation that was blended in layers to create the deep chocolate tan. Then I sprayed over with spray oil for added glow. No shimmer was added. With using body make-up, you run the problem of getting it on your clothes and everything and everyone you touch - forget about wearing white. Self tanners, spray tanners, and tinted moisturizers are a better way to go for a tan that is wearable and long-lasting. 

For those who want to experiment with my favorite on-set tanning products, I have listed what I use when creating a flawless looking tan. Some products are metallic oils that give a nice glow to the skin and have a great scent, the liquid foundations are more for full coverage and work best for photo shoots only, some work well with water and oil while some don't and they will run and streak (this is where you need a professional make-up artist constantly blending and possibly reapplying), some such as the powder bronzers are great for subtle glow and layering with a big bronzing powder brush across forehead/nose/cheeks and even into the neck and shoulders, and some of the cream stick products can be blended well into the skin and unless you're rubbing against a white shirt they usually stay on pretty well. The best way to know what works for you is to try different products and figure out what looks the most natural. 

This Spring/Summer I'm really inspired with creating a glow without necessarily making someone darker simply by adding a liquid shimmer in a pearl-white, champagne, or pale gold to the top of the cheekbones, center of the nose, and blended onto the clavicle bones and shoulders. I apply it before I blend on foundation. The look is a glow that comes naturally through the skin without looking unnatural or too shimmery. A few products you can try are *Jouer*'s Cream Highlighters, *Stila*'s Liquid Shimmer, and *Benefit*'s Moon Beam, just to name a few. There is one steadfast rule - when it comes to bronzing, don't overdo it. And when in the sun, always use sun protection.





Mineralize Satinfinish SPF Foundation
Face & Body Founation
Bronzing Powder





NARS Multiple Bronzer
MARS Body Glow Kit





Bare Bronze Collection





Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector





Color Foundation Liquid





4 Facettes Bronzing Powder
Precious Bronzing Loose Powder
Moisturizing  Bronzing Powder
Bronzing Make-up Base





Guerlain Terracota Collection
Terracotta Spray Bronzing Powder Mist
Terracotta Indian Bronze Pearly Sun Powder - Limited Edition
Terracotta Bronzing Brush – Refinisher Bronzing Brush
Terracotta Men Bronzing Powder For Men
Terracotta Sun Gold Body Illuminating Gel
Terracotta Teint Doré – Moisturising Bronzing Spray for the Body





BODY MERINGUE Bronze Glow
TAN AIRBRUSH IN A CAN 220g
TAN REMOVER EXFOLIATING BODY SCRUB
BRONZE AIRBRUSH SUN
BRONZE AIRBRUSH FACE
3 STEP TAN PACK


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *phatty033* 

 
_what foundation and/or technique would give a finish similiar to this?




thanks all!_

 
Kim's MA Mario uses a 'beautyblender' sponge to apply a Giorgio Armani found. (he didn't say what kind) 


*My question is also for this pic ladies! 
What color do you think Khloe has on her lips?! It's gorg. 
(although I think they may all be wearing the same color)*

p.s. Michelle79 the makeup on kim's eyes in that pic looks like Mauvement pigment on the lid...but not so sure about the neutrals in the crease...maybe 'kid'?


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 20, 2009)

Any recs for this GORGEOUS brown e/s???? I've been looking for an e/s in that brown shade FOREVER!!!

http://img215.imagevenue.com/img.php...pg&loc=loc242#


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 22, 2009)

Actually, I like her eyebrows the way they are, they give her more of an ethic look. Something she said she was going for. Something along the lines of her embracing her Armenian side. I am glad she does not follow the norm with her choices of makeup and eyebrow grooming.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_





I absolutely adore Kim from personality to beauty. But I just have one complaint about her. Her eye brows are too long. They meet too close in the middle. The shape of the start of the brow is wayy to boxy for my liking. I just wish she would tweeze a little more and then she would be perfection!





Y'all know the guide and where the brow should fall. First hold the pencil against the side of your nose, vertically, straight up to where it meets the brow. This is the spot where your eyebrow should start. She has enough brow to play around with the shape and arch. Me, however, I'm trying to hold on to every hair haha._


----------



## highonmac (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Guys. I am not sure if this has been posted yet but here yall go. Its directly from Kim and her saying what mac products she uses for her main looks. 
 -----------------------------

Okay, this is going to be a long post because I absolutely _love_ makeup! And I mix so many different kinds. 

Here we go... 

Just so everyone knows, my make up artist *Stephen Moleski* has pretty much taught me everything I know.

Remember that everyone's color is different so please ask someone at the store where you purchase your makeup what works for _you_. Even if you think we have the same skin coloring, our tones can be different and I don't want anyone to waste money on concealer or foundation colors that aren't absolutely perfect! 

*STEP 1:* I always start with a clean face. Then I put on *Intuit* 'Photo Shoot.' Intuit is a great company and I love the names of their products. Photo Shoot is a make up primer. I put it on after my moisturizer, which basically is like a moisturizer that will fill the pours on your face which will help set the foundation so it will last longer. 

*STEP 2:* I use *Cle De Peau* concealer stick (it's super expensive, but works for me). It comes in two colors, I use Ocre, which is the darker of the two. I also use *M.A.C.* concealer (which comes in a little pot) if I run out of Cle de Peau. Everyone's color is different but I use NW25. I put the concealer under my eyes because I absolutely hate dark circles! I also use concealer to cover up blemishes! 

*STEP 3:* After I put the concealer on I put on *Make Up Forever* liquid foundation. I mix one pump of No. 5 and two pumps of No. 4. I also have No. 3 for the winter time when I am really pale. I mix the foundations to get the perfect color. I blend them with the coolest make up brush. Its the *M.A.C. brush No. 180*. 

*STEP 4:* Since I hate dark circles, after the foundation, I put on a little more concealer just under my eyes since the foundation makes it darker under my eyes. I use a lighter concealer from *M.A.C. NW30* in a little lipstick tube-looking container and I select 'moisture cover.' 

*STEP 5:* To set the foundation I lightly brush on with a big powder brush *M.A.C. Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC 30*, then to make me a little tanner I lightly brush on *M.A.C. Powder NW 45*. 

*STEP 6:* Now its blush time! I'm obsessed with blush! I use a color called *Gingerly* to warm me up and give me a little color and then add a pink color called *Cheek* to give me rosey cheeks. I just started getting into cream blush and find it works a lot better and lasts a lost longer. 

*STEP 7: *Time for the eyes! My favorite part! I first put down a *M.A.C. Paint* pot in a light color that matches my skin called *Painterly*. I just use my finder and put enough onto cover the lid. This creamy shadow makes it so that the powder eye shadow does not crease. Like, if you wear make up all day you will see that the eye shadow begins to crease and get oily, but if you put this paint color down first it won't! I love cream shadow and use the color cream pots too! I love colored shadow; so it depends on the color depend of shadow I plan to wear: If it's black smokey I use *Carbon by M.A.C.*; if its grey smokey I use *Knight Divine* or *Print*; if it's bown smokey I use *Embark* by M.A.C. I love a fresh shimmery look as well and use *M.A.C. Pigment *called *Tan*. Its so pretty! I love bright colors for eye make up! I absolutely love *Make Up Forever *and don't think anyone does pigment colors better than them. So again, depending on what color you feel like wearing, go look at Make Up Forever's colors to choose from. 

*STEP 8:* I always use black pencil eyeliner. My favorite is *Stilla* black pencil. 

*STEP 9:* Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use *Lancome Hypnose*, and still do, but I recently started to use *M.A.C. Zoom* mascara -- which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the M.A.C. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a *seperator brush* to seperate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes. 

*STEP 10:* The final touch is putting on lipstick! I usually use *M.A.C. Lipliner* called *Stripdown* (I use it very lightly) and a lipstick called *Angel* and put *Nars Turkish Delight* lipgloss on top. Or for my very nude matte lip I wear *Nars Belle De Jour* and I line my lips first with *M.A.C. Subculture* lipliner. 

That completes the Kim Kardashian make up lesson! 

By the way, the inspiration for this post came from the many makeup questions I've read in the comments areas of this site!... including this one...
'SEXY' said_: Hey Kim... Just writing to let you I'm a huge fan of urs...... And I love ur makeup style, but please tell me the name of the shadows you buy from forever make up [at Sephora]?? ...PLEASE KIM in ur future makeup comments can u be more specific on brand and type Cause I love the makeup u wear!!!!! And what foundation do u wear and which lancome mascara ??? _

I hope this was helpful. Keep your comments and questions coming -- I love to read them!

XOXO, 
Kim 

P.S. Stay tuned because I'm planning to do a video blog of me actually putting my makeup on -- to show you all of my helpful tips in action.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_Actually, I like her eyebrows the way they are, they give her more of an ethic look. Something she said she was going for. Something along the lines of her embracing her Armenian side. I am glad she does not follow the norm with her choices of makeup and eyebrow grooming._

 
I dont think having jacked up brows is considered ethnic. I love the overall shape of her brows but to me they just need a little fine tuning. And I don't think her make up choices are that abnormal. I think she does follow the trends in Make up, and she does it well. But i don't think she's making any ethnic or national statement wiht her eyebrows.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 22, 2009)

_^^^_I think Kim K def tries to look exotic, ethnic and different from the typical thin eyebrows, blonde haired in Cali that she is used to.  I think she sometimes tries too hard to look exotic and noticeable, hence with the fuller eyebrows and dark kohled rimmed Middle Eastern/Indian eyes


----------



## LoveMU (Mar 25, 2009)

Anybody have recommendations for her lips in the Bronzed picture?  She looks so hot and I want to replicate that in the summer lol


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey I love the Kim Kardashian nude lip and dramatic eye look however I'm a little darker (NW47). I was wondering if I can pull that look off? Do anyone have any recommendations for what color lip I can achieve for a nude lip similar to Kim's? I want to try angel l/s with underage l/g with cushy l/l but I think the lipstick my might too light for my skin complexion. Any suggestions please?


----------



## dopista (Mar 27, 2009)

Her skin looks so flawless... better than it ever has!

Check out troy jensen''s blog for the breakdown of this look
TROY JENSEN: Beautiful skin is the ultimate fashion statement this Spring.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_Actually, I like her eyebrows the way they are, they give her more of an ethic look. Something she said she was going for. Something along the lines of her embracing her Armenian side. I am glad she does not follow the norm with her choices of makeup and eyebrow grooming._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_^^^I think Kim K def tries to look exotic, ethnic and different from the typical thin eyebrows, blonde haired in Cali that she is used to..._

 
I agree with both of you.  She definitely embraces her ethnicity in terms of her appearance.  It is one of the things I really like about her. I love that she has a dark, strong brow and dark brown hair.  She has full lips and cheeks and she plays them up.  It's nice to see.


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you have any recs for her e/s in this pic???? I'm trying really hard to find a shade like that, Mac's Bronze should look like that on me but it doesn't look that warm, and I need a warmer shade.


Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## aziajs (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_Do you have any recs for her e/s in this pic???? I'm trying really hard to find a shade like that, Mac's Bronze should look like that on me but it doesn't look that warm, and I need a warmer shade.


Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio_

 
Maybe Mulch?


----------



## dopista (Mar 31, 2009)

It seems that I'm always posting from Troy's site but I hope this post about nude lips is useful to someone

"When creating a smoky eye in bronze and brown tones I love to pair it with a more golden beige lip color like *NARS' Honolulu Honey* or *Belle Du Jour*. 

While creating a smokey eye with taupes, greys, or blacks, I like to pair it with a more neutral or pinky flesh-tone beige like *Chanel's Yuccatan lip color*. It even works great brights like blues and greens. 

Navy blues, emerald greens, and deep metallic bronze or golds look very chic with a pale sandy beige like *Dior's Eternal Beige 394 "*

Too bad MAC products are not on his list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LINK:

TROY JENSEN: Get Naked: Troy's favorite nude lip colors


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_





I absolutely adore Kim from personality to beauty. But I just have one complaint about her. Her eye brows are too long. They meet too close in the middle. The shape of the start of the brow is wayy to boxy for my liking. I just wish she would tweeze a little more and then she would be perfection!





Y'all know the guide and where the brow should fall. First hold the pencil against the side of your nose, vertically, straight up to where it meets the brow. This is the spot where your eyebrow should start. She has enough brow to play around with the shape and arch. Me, however, I'm trying to hold on to every hair haha._

 


lol! you got me staring at it now!!!


----------



## g-francesca (Apr 1, 2009)

Look at this Kim inspired makeup tutorial. Created by Samantha C. Gorgeous look!

Kim Kardashian inspired Make-up Tutorial | Makeup Gallery


----------



## slipnslide (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I love this look she did last night at the Teen Choice Awards 2008, any product recs for this look?




_

 
Looks like #7 lashes to me... not sure about lips.


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 4, 2009)

i wouldn't say her brows are jacked up..i like them the way they are. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_I dont think having jacked up brows is considered ethnic. I love the overall shape of her brows but to me they just need a little fine tuning. And I don't think her make up choices are that abnormal. I think she does follow the trends in Make up, and she does it well. But i don't think she's making any ethnic or national statement wiht her eyebrows._


----------



## awilda429 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *readyformycloseup* 

 
_This is what NARS Barbarella l/s using 2 coats, looks like to me. You could also use Armani Mania #33 Satin for this, but you have to use several coats to build up to this shade. It is a moist l/s.

Also, this is not a l/s rec, but Kevyn Aucoin has a cream blush called Creamy Moist Glow, Tansoleil Abricot (one of the best cream blushers I think, give the prettiest apricot glow) and I have also use this on my lips pat on top of a clear lip conditioner. It gives this look Kim has on. Pretty especially with tanned skin. Hope this helps some!_

 
This one looks exactly like my MAC Cremesheen in Ravishing


----------



## Belini (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *g-francesca* 

 
_Look at this Kim inspired makeup tutorial. Created by Samantha C. Gorgeous look!

Kim Kardashian inspired Make-up Tutorial | Makeup Gallery_

 
I love this look! but she doesnt say when she uses to line her bottom with, is it carbon or satin taupe eyeshadow?


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 9, 2009)

Pic courtesy of Troy Jensen's blog

Kim is wearing NARS Belle De Jour lipstick & NARS Giza lipgloss in this pic. I went out & got it & it is a wonderful combo! I highly recommend it!


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 10, 2009)

For the Bravo A-List awards my hair was super easy and simple. Frankie Payne parted it down the middle then slicked it back in a low pony tail. *Mario Dedivonovic* painted my face in a modern day 60's inspired look. For the eyes, he put down a white shadow on the lid called *Chill* by *MAC*, and *Corduroy* and *Carbon* shadows, also by MAC, in the crease. Then he used a black liner by MAC to define my eyes and and used *Giella* eyeshadow called *B Dazzle*, in the corner of my eye to make them pop!

    For my cheeks we used a blush called *Orgasm* by *Nars* and for lips we used a MAC color called *Brew*, with *Subculture* lip liner and *Baby Sparks Dazzleglass* lip gloss on top, also by MAC!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slipnslide* 

 
_Looks like #7 lashes to me... not sure about lips._

 
Just to add. Kim said her lip in this pic was Russian Red l/s with Russian red l/g


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2009)

Kim says on her site she is starting a new blog called 'Get The Look'. She will recommend products on any look of hers that you like. So you guys can just comment her on her site of that entry and she will follow it up. No more guessing yay!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_^^^I think Kim K def tries to look exotic, ethnic and different from the typical thin eyebrows, blonde haired in Cali that she is used to. I think she sometimes tries too hard to look exotic and noticeable, hence with the fuller eyebrows and dark kohled rimmed Middle Eastern/Indian eyes_

 
i agree - also i have many Armenian friends and many of them think that she misrepresents the culture, by playing up "exotic" looks that are not necessary from her heritage.
i do not like her eyebrows that much to be honest but do think she is really pretty though and i doubt if anyone even notices them in real life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i actually like khole the best out of the sisters.


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 16, 2009)

I love this look on her:






          I was doing an interview for *Radar Online* and I just LOVE how *Mario* did my make up here.  I love the black liquid liner, and the gold *MAC *shadow he uses called *Goldmine*.

I would never have the patience to do what he does. He starts with a black pencil liner, by MAC called *Smolder*, then sets it with a translucent powder. He puts an eye shadow brush in the powder and just brushes it over the liner line to make sure it doesn't run and bleed like some liners do. He then takes a MAC liquid liner and goes on top of it to make a more defined line and wings it out a bit.


----------



## awilda429 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_What products are used here, do u think ladies/gents?





_

 
there is a youtube video of her and her makeup artist recreating this look.

it's on her channel.

I posted my version on my blog.


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 17, 2009)

What do you guys think she uses under her eyes to make the skin look brighter/lighter? I always try to get "lighter under the eyes" look.


----------



## Exotica (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrissyclass* 

 
_What do you guys think she uses under her eyes to make the skin look brighter/lighter? I always try to get "lighter under the eyes" look._

 
illuminating concealer.. highlighter.. photoshop


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 19, 2009)

Inglot cosmetics have an under eye illuminator (an illuminating concealer) and it is the bomb.
It does exactly what that pic is showing.


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 20, 2009)

I know this is about Km, but I'll take a chance and ask if anyone knows what color blush Khloe wears on the show?


----------



## dopista (Apr 23, 2009)

This is what Khloe says on her blog.. It is a bit ambiguous..

"As for bronzers and blush I am pretty much a *MAC blush* girl. I like *peach colors* and *pinks*. Lately I have been using *cream blush* from Mac, which I like, but I still always keep a powder blush in my purse. 

For bronzers, I like Nars bronzer in the shade "Laguna". I love Nars bronzers because they have great colors to match every skin tone and they do not crease your skin"


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 23, 2009)

^^ Thanks for that, I actually like Khloe more than Kim


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_This is what Khloe says on her blog.. It is a bit ambiguous..

"As for bronzers and blush I am pretty much a *MAC blush* girl. I like *peach colors* and *pinks*. Lately I have been using *cream blush* from Mac, which I like, but I still always keep a powder blush in my purse. 

For bronzers, I like Nars bronzer in the shade "Laguna". I love Nars bronzers because they have great colors to match every skin tone and they do not crease your skin"_

 
I thought maybe it was NARS, like Angelika or something. Once again on the hunt I suppose. Thanks for that!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 26, 2009)

I decided to put all her makeup tuts in this post in case you guys want to watch them all:

Stephen Moleski part 1
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Stephen Moleski part 2
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Stephen Moleski part 3
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Stephen Moleski part 4
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Stephen Moleski for E!
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio

Mario Dedivanovic
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## callison (Apr 26, 2009)

The second image uses more browns, I use bark, sketch (a must have) to darken the outer crease and smudge out for an eyeliner. Shroom or Vanilla for a highlight. Maybe patina on the lid. And of course either tons of mascara or some great false lashes.


----------



## nehru (Apr 26, 2009)

Any reccomendations on the e/s and lip look in this pic??Celebrity Photo Gallery | Gossip Girls


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 27, 2009)

She went blonde:


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 27, 2009)

She def. looks better as a brunette IMO.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

The blonde looks ok.  She looks a lot like J Lo now, who I know she loves.  I like the brunette better.  I always admired that she kept her hair dark.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow. I do not think lighter locks flatter her! It weirds me out, lol.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nehru* 

 
_Any reccomendations on the e/s and lip look in this pic??Celebrity Photo Gallery | Gossip Girls




_

 
I know I saw them break down this look somewhere and now I can't find it!  I thought it was either on her blog or Troy Jensen's blog.  I'll keep looking for you.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a nice pic but I think I still like it dark.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 27, 2009)

oh my god, why did she do that?? I love her dark hair!!!
She does look alot like J.lo now!


----------



## LoveMU (Apr 27, 2009)

Ew, I'm sorry, the blonde looks horrible!  She's beautiful as a brunette, she could go a dark brown or something, but blonde is too much!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2009)

I was just about to post this. Oh. Wow. I'm not a KK fan at all but um. The dark is SO MUCH better. WOW.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2009)

the dark is totally better.. i mean i LOVE blonde hair! but in my opinion she looked better with dark hair


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 27, 2009)

I like them both on her.  While I prefer the dark, she looks fab w/ light hair and cmon, a girl has to switch it up at times.  What, is she supposed to keep her hair dark b/c that' how _we_ like it??  I'm sure she'll be back to dark once summer is over.

I wonder what lippie she is wearing in that pic.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 27, 2009)

Nars Turkish Delight. Same as always.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think its Turkish Delight. Its not milky or pink at all.  Maybe the Nars one she was wearing on Troy Jensens blog?

I just read on Perez that the blond hair is a wig.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2009)

she put on twitter that she dyed it yesterday 
lol, i love twitter! but who knows, i have never really seen her real hair but judging from her pony tails sometimes i think it's pretty thin?


----------



## nunu (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh no, she looked more exotic with darker hair


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I was just about to post this. Oh. Wow. I'm not a KK fan at all but um. The dark is SO MUCH better. WOW._


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

At least it turns out that it's a wig

_*From KimKardashian.com*_ 
 Quote:

  It's a wig! Did I have you fooled? I did a fabulous photo shoot this weekend for Scott Barnes book called About Face. Chuckie Amos did the hair and transformed me with this blonde wig  and they put this hair piece on! I haven't taken it off since, because I'm really loving the look. I've been wearing it around New York and everyone thought it was my real hair! It's making me want to dye my hair and maybe go lighter for the summer. What do you think? Should I dye it for real?


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

This is totally unrelated to anything really.  I just like the picture.  LOL.  Look at Kim.  She was a little ham.


----------



## dollbaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This is totally unrelated to anything really.  I just like the picture.  LOL.  Look at Kim.  She was a little ham.




_

 
omg.. that is the friggin cuttest picture!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This is a nice pic but I think I still like it dark.




_

 
I like her as a Brunette better...But hell she is gorgeous either way.....I agree she looks like J-Lo this way...But she is one beautiful woman


----------



## MissResha (Apr 28, 2009)

thank gawd its a wig!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 3, 2009)

That's a good wig... looks very natural.

Did anyone see her makeup on Tyra last Wednesday? It was so beautiful.


----------



## Tahti (May 3, 2009)

That's some damn good wig there. o_o;; I've stared at the hairline for ages and still can't see past it.


----------



## User38 (May 3, 2009)

her false eyelashes are super long.. and, she does not seem to be wearing eye liner..new trend?


----------



## michelle79 (May 4, 2009)

Scott Barnes did her makeup here for his upcoming book:












          I recently had a fabulous photo shoot with famed make up artist to the stars *Scott Barnes*. He is famous for doing make up for Jennifer Lopez! He has a new book called _*About Face *_and I was so honored when he asked me to be in it! 

Check out some pics of Scott and I behind the scenes at our first shoot together. *Chuckie Amos* is the one who rocked out the hair and later gave me the blonde look!


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 4, 2009)

delete


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

^ ^ that is some SERIOUS contouring in that Barnes look ;O wtf is she wearing though..?..


----------



## michelle79 (May 10, 2009)

These are from last night. She looks fabulous from head to toe. I'm really loving her hair & makeup.


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2009)

^She looks absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (May 10, 2009)

GOD! Her skin is beyond perfect and luminous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 10, 2009)

Kim and Reggie make such a cute couple.
I love that soft look on her. It would make the perfect bridal makeup.
Soft and natural with a hint of drama and glamour.
Fabulous!


----------



## Blush (May 10, 2009)

She's so pretty...I don't like her fake eyelashes, though.


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2009)

^I agree, they should cut them a bit.


----------



## Susanne (May 11, 2009)

I love her dress!


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

I think that she looks amazing from head to toe..she looks very elegant.


----------



## LoveMU (May 11, 2009)

That is her at her best!  Her makeup is perfect and flawless, very flattering for her features.  Her dress is sophisticated and she looks like she's in really good shape!  What a relief cuz i thought she was going downhill with that blonde wig.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 11, 2009)

i'm suddenly needing some false lashes in my life...she looks fab!


----------



## LoveMU (May 11, 2009)

Honestly, her concealer for under her eyes looks so awesome, it really looks like she has absolutely no dark circles at all!  it is really flawless, i will check her site later tonight and see what she uses for it.


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

^Let us know what you find out


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 11, 2009)

I have the biggest girl crush on her.


----------



## urbanD0LL (May 12, 2009)

her makeup here is so flawless ive been staring at the pic for 17 minutes now LOL , File:Kim Kardashian at the 2009 Tribeca Film Festival.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

isnt that just perfect ? how do you contour like that ? you need different powder shades right ?


----------



## Terry74 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_These are from last night. She looks fabulous from head to toe. I'm really loving her hair & makeup. 





_

 
Here she is beyond gorgeous! Her make-up is absolutely flawless. Can you please suggest some blushes/highlighters and lipstick/lipgloss combos she may have used here?


----------



## aziajs (May 14, 2009)

It's not Kim, it's Khloe but...*DAMN!!!!*







Here's what he did:
TROY JENSEN: "Glowy Khloe" in Dior for Maxim's Hot 100 Party!

He also did this look earlier in the week.  Gorgeous.


----------



## K_ashanti (May 14, 2009)

i love khloe!!! she looks great


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

Wow, Khloe lost a lot of weight..She looks fab, i love Troy's make up.


----------



## Tahti (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_These are from last night. She looks fabulous from head to toe. I'm really loving her hair & makeup. 





_

 
I love her makeup here but that dress looks like it's swamping her somehow..


----------



## michelle79 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It's not Kim, it's Khloe but...*DAMN!!!!*






Here's what he did:
TROY JENSEN: "Glowy Khloe" in Dior for Maxim's Hot 100 Party!
_

 
This is the best I've ever seen Khloe look. She looks stunning! I love Troy's work.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 14, 2009)

khole is my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like her sooo much better than kim!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This is totally unrelated to anything really.  I just like the picture.  LOL.  Look at Kim.  She was a little ham.




_

 

This is a great pic... you can clearly see how they turned into what they look like today... especially in facial features and expressions.


----------



## aziajs (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_



_

 
Mario Dedivanovic, one of Kim's makeup artists, created this look.  He just started a blog and his first entry details how to get this look.  So, for everyone who wanted to know how to achieve this look here you go:

Mario Dedivanovic

 Quote:

  Eyes - DuWop duet eye shadow in chai (the lighter shade) all over the lid and on the brow bone.  MAC eyeshadow in Brun in the crease.  MAC eyeliner in Feline on top lid.  GIELLA b-dazzle shadow on inner corners of eyes.  MAC eyepencil in Fascinating on the inner rim of the eye.  Brun by MAC swept softly under the eye.  TONS of mascara on top and bottom lashes.  I filled in the brows with MAC brow pencil in Lingering.

Cheeks - NARS blush in desire on the apples of cheeks.  Smashbox bronzer in Suntan Matte on the hollow’s of the cheeks and framing the face, softly.  For the glow on the cheekbones, Stila illuminating powder in Gold.

Lips - MAC creme d’ Nude lipstick.  Make Up For Ever lip pencil in #50.  You can use a gloss for this look but I didn’t because the lipstick is very creamy.


----------



## Susanne (May 16, 2009)

^^^ Gorgeous!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Mario Dedivanovic, one of Kim's makeup artists, created this look. He just started a blog and his first entry details how to get this look. So, for everyone who wanted to know how to achieve this look here you go:

Mario Dedivanovic






_

 
Is it pathetic that I could tell Mario did her makeup just by looking at her?WOWZERRRSSS!


And Khloe looked STUNNING in the Maxim event look. She actually looked like a Kardashian (since most people don't think she looks that much like Kim or Kourtney). I want Troy to do my makeup.


----------



## Blush (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I have the biggest girl crush on her._

 

LOL same here


----------



## michelle79 (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blush* 

 
_LOL same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_ Add me to the list as well!

Thanks __aziajs for the info & the link to Mario's site. I didn't even know he had one.
_


----------



## BEA2LS (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Mario Dedivanovic, one of Kim's makeup artists, created this look. He just started a blog and his first entry details how to get this look. So, for everyone who wanted to know how to achieve this look here you go:

Mario Dedivanovic






_

 
It dissapoints me that he said TONS of mascara and did not mention the lashes..


----------



## michelle79 (May 18, 2009)

Kim & Mario (another fab makeup look)

This look is fierce! I want to try it so bad!



























My *mom*, *Kourtney*, *Khloe* and I did a photoshoot for this book that features different celebrities transformed into mermaids! Everyone has a different theme! Our make up had a purple theme and the hair was long and beautiful! *Clyde Haygood* did the hair and *Mario* did our make up. He will show you how to get this particular look on his blog soon.


----------



## 06290714 (May 19, 2009)

cute but PERSONALLY IMO that's too much makeup for me, esp the eyelashes. Plus she doesn't look like a mermaid? Lol.


----------



## SparklingWaves (May 19, 2009)

delete


----------



## aziajs (May 19, 2009)

*GET THE LOOK:*

 Quote:

  This was a really fun shoot with a mermaid theme.  I don’t use bright colors that often so I was excited to do so this day.  I really pushed for the smokey purple eyes instead of the usual black and I love it! LOL.  So girls and guys, GET THE FACE -

On Kim - I used Giorgio Armani Silk Luminous foundation to get a more glowy look.  I mixed a couple of the colors to get the exact match.  It’s set lightly with Laura Mercier translucent powder.  The brows are filled in with CORK by MAC.  On the lids I used Stars N’ Rockets by MAC.  In the crease, outter corners and under the eye, i used Deep Truth - also by MAC.   Right below the Deep Truth shadow, I blended Creme de Violet shadow (a lighter shimmery purple, MAC) all the way down to the cheek bones.  I also swept a bit of it on the brow bone.  The liner on the top is a very pigmented black liquid that I blended myself from GIELLA cosmetics.  In the inner rim of the eye, I used the black power point pencil from MAC and ALOT mascara - Bad Gal mascara by Benefit.  For this shoot, my assistant and I cut up a bunch of different lashes and I placed them in peices all over the lash line so I wouldn’t be able to tell you the brand or style type.

For blush, I used Angelika by NARS and the bronzing powder by LORAC ( framing the whole face and on the hollows of the cheeks).  To get that glow all over the skin and on the bridge of the nose, I blended my own color with different pigments and shimmers but you can get a very similiar effect by using Shroom shadow by MAC, or if your skin is darker, try Trace Gold blush by MAC. 

For Kim’s lips, I used alittle bit of the foundation on them, followed by a clear gloss.  So easy


----------



## aziajs (May 19, 2009)

Love Mario's work but this look was a bit much for me.  I don't know...


----------



## Tahti (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_^^^^
That fourth picture looks like a MAC face chart come to life. Her face is so symmetrically perfect._

 
Omg so true! ;O


----------



## BEA2LS (May 19, 2009)

the mermaid pictures won't show up for me


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_^^^^
That fourth picture looks like a MAC face chart come to life._


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 19, 2009)

its nice to see Kim wearing some color.
She shoiuld join specktra and post FOTDs. 
Lord, could you imagine? lol


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_its nice to see Kim wearing some color.
She shoiuld join specktra and post FOTDs. 
Lord, could you imagine? lol_


----------



## ohnna-lee (May 21, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7a1pVK_IBs&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&  feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T7a1pVK_IBs&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&  feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


For some strange reason the code won't embed. search Pixiwoo on Youtube she does great make up and just posted a Kim look. If anyone can get the video to post much appreciate!


----------



## VIC MAC (May 21, 2009)

Honestly - I find the lashes to be over the top. In my opinion, they should have been a tiny bit shorter!


----------



## animacani (May 21, 2009)

Im really loving her look here: Any recs?


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2009)

^^^ Style, Sunbasque or Eversun blush. The new Viva Glam VI lipstick.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_For some strange reason the code won't embed. search Pixiwoo on Youtube she does great make up and just posted a Kim look. If anyone can get the video to post much appreciate!_

 
YouTube - Kim Kardashian inspired Make-up Tutorial


You only need to post the URL and the video will show by itself. You don't need to use the embed code.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 22, 2009)

question please:
im nc45 and i want to recreate the kimbol..lol smokey eye look
would i use bare canvas as my base paint? to achieve the look or would i pick a base paint similar to my shade is so any rec's


----------



## phatty033 (May 22, 2009)

that is amazing..i would look like i got punched in the face if I attempted to smudge purple shadow out that far


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_question please:
im nc45 and i want to recreate the kimbol..lol smokey eye look
would i use bare canvas as my base paint? to achieve the look or would i pick a base paint similar to my shade is so any rec's_

 

bumpity bump


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_question please:
im nc45 and i want to recreate the kimbol..lol smokey eye look
would i use bare canvas as my base paint? to achieve the look or would i pick a base paint similar to my shade is so any rec's_

 
I think bare canvas would be perfect...it works well on my skin tone and all skintones i think..I am NC45 as well ...


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, from reading other blogs, definitely agree with above post.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 1, 2009)

Recs?!?!?! Could anyone attempt to do a Tut to recreate this look!??! Thanks!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_






Recs?!?!?! Could anyone attempt to do a Tut to recreate this look!??! Thanks!_

 
Eyes: Pigment Chartreuse, e/s Humid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheeks: Style or Springsheen


----------



## billy_cakes (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Eyes: Pigment Chartreuse, e/s Humid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheeks: Style or Springsheen_

 

the eye could even be goregous gold?? and then humid in crease with a tiny bit of carbon to mute it a tad


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 2, 2009)

enjoy ladies
Mario Dedivanovic - Makeup Artist | get the face


----------



## Susanne (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Redgal* 

 
_enjoy ladies
Mario Dedivanovic - Makeup Artist | get the face_

 
Humid e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it! One of my faves.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 2, 2009)

Kim looks so different with the pulled back hair.... but I LOVE it!


----------



## dopista (Jun 4, 2009)

As much as I love her smokey eye looks... she sure can pull off the bold lip as well.. She is truly one beautiful woman!

Link for makeup breakdown 
TROY JENSEN: The Alluring Kim Kardashian!


----------



## awilda429 (Jun 4, 2009)

Brunette!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 5, 2009)

She looks gorgeous in that bold lip look, wow!


----------



## Humayra (Jun 5, 2009)

in that last picture, it also looks like she's had her eyebrows thinned out a little..they look much neater/ defined...or is that just me? lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2009)

her brows look MUCH better in those pics.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 8, 2009)

you guys know ive complained about her brows before... but in the bold lip pic her brows are perfect!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Humayra* 

 
_in that last picture, it also looks like she's had her eyebrows thinned out a little..they look much neater/ defined...or is that just me? lol_

 
Yeah. I think Mario tends to fill them in thick while Troy goes for a thinner brow, if you look at their makeup styles on her.

I actually prefer the thicker brow. Makes her look more "exotic" to me.


----------



## Humayra (Jun 8, 2009)

see i knew it wasnt just me! in the red bold lips, i think her brows look like the perfect thickness to me, as i think red is quite bold as it is, then bold brows as well may look a bit owerpowering perhaps. i dont know, i think i am really liking neat eyebrows right now, espescially as im growing mine own out right now! lol


----------



## dopista (Jun 8, 2009)

I really dont care about her brows either way.. As long as she stays a brunette!

I also finally found how her skin looks so amazing. She uses *CellCeuticals* which is a cosmetic line created by a plastic surgeon (says so on her blog). 

She also mentions that she uses *Giorgio armani lasting silk foundation no. 7*, *MAC blush in pink swoon*, *MAC lustreglass in instant gold* and *BE all over face colour in pure radiance*.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 10, 2009)

she looks gorgeous in that photo!! i love the lips and her brows. what a gorgeous lady!


----------



## dopista (Jun 11, 2009)

This is not a look or rec.. but I couldn't resist posting it here..

Yes, it is a wig... She is definately my biggest girl crush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And just one more kim candy pic


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 11, 2009)

^ I was gonna post about it but I was too lazy. I'm glad it's a wig. I mean, it looks gorgeous on her... but she just doesn't have that signature "KimK" look without the long, wavy, dark hair.
That kind of sucks for her because if she ever actually cut her hair that short, there would be chaos on every celebrity blog on the internet and every Celeb news show!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jun 12, 2009)

I had to look a couple of times at the picture with the green make-up , so JLo, for a second I thought it was JLO
Just discovered this thread, very interesting


----------



## versace (Jun 14, 2009)

please could anyone tell me how to achieve this lip color?
i would like mac product.thank you

TROY JENSEN


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_please could anyone tell me how to achieve this lip color?
i would like mac product.thank you

TROY JENSEN_

 
Which one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It links to the blog, there's a lot of pics there.


----------



## versace (Jun 18, 2009)

now?

http://www.troyjensen.com/blog/image...entials/01.jpg


----------



## soglambitious (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_So I know the Kim Kardashian lip question has been posted before ..always mentions Nars lip glosses ..like striptease and turkish delight I thinks. BUt I don't think many Mac lip products have been mentioned before. I did a search and found mostly nars ligloss reccomendations ...

But here I found pics of kim using a MAC l/s first then applying what looks too me probablly a nars lip gloss on top i think ...the vial looks a bit square to me ?? maybe im wrong ..anyway ....

so here are the pics ...what Mac lippie do we think this is ? ANd what gloss ?

she looks like she is wearing the N collection all over ..to me maybe ..y/n ? 
















oh poo ..sorry if i posted this in wrong forum ..just went back and saw this is prolly a reccomendation ..my bad ..I apolgize profusely ms plum !!!_

 
*On her website she says she uses MAC l/s in "Angel" and tops it with NARS "Turkish Delight" l/g.* *There is also a lipliner involved in her look and I believe it is MAC "Stripdown" that she uses. MAC "Underage" l/g is a good dupe for "Turkish Delight". I would get that in lieu of the NARS because its about half the price for the same look and better quality! (I just can't justify spending $24USD for a l/g ... as iconic as the color may be).*


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_now?

http://www.troyjensen.com/blog/image...entials/01.jpg_

 
Try "Tribalist" l/s from the Style Warriors collection sheered down with a sheer pink gloss, like "C-thru" l/g. It also looks like she has a red toned lip liner to go with it. Maybe "Burgundy" or 'Mahogany" l/l.


----------



## soglambitious (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yeap! And it looks like she is wearing Her Glitz liner from HK on her eyes. lol 



Hmmm it looks like Little Minx (LE) sheered out top and bottom on her eyes and Blankety on her lips with C Thru l/g. And perhaps Peaches with Sunbasque on her cheeks?_

 
Anyone know a permanent line dupe for Little Minx? Its sooo pretty! Or even a combo that would make the same shade? Thanks!


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 9, 2009)

Any recs. for this _gorgeous_ "Summer Chic" look created by Troy Jensen?


----------



## claudia510 (Jul 10, 2009)

she posted the link in her page to troy jensen's web and he has all the products he used to create this look=)


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 10, 2009)

^ Oh, I know. But unfortunately those products are way too pricey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you have any MAC recs in mind? I think "Peaches" blush may work as blush, but what about the lips?


----------



## User67 (Jul 13, 2009)

I am trying to duplicate this look from a party Kim went to over the weekend......














I'm thinking Carbon for the lid, Soft Brown in the crease, maybe some Smoke & Diamonds or Print to blend the Carbon & Soft Brown together. What do you ladies think was used? Also, I would LOVE to know what foundation & powder she is wearing. Her skin looks ridiculously flawless!


----------



## animacani (Jul 14, 2009)

wow , thats a hell lot of  makeup shes wearing there!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_ Also, I would LOVE to know what foundation & powder she is wearing. Her skin looks ridiculously flawless!_

 
By the look of the makeup, it looks like Mario did this for her. He likes using some Gorgio Armani foundation, pressing powder onto her skin, and applying a "beauty tech" brand undereye concealer and then a MUFE lifting concealer. Then he pats powder (Estee-Lauder)that is a bit lighter than her skintone on top of the concealer.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mario's got me a little confused. He's mentioned the beauty tech concealer before...I assumed, in the past, that he meant the actual Beauty Tech brand. Their concealer is supposed to be great. However I saw some fans asking him where to purchase it and he mentions it's in palette form available at alconeco.com. It would be the Kryolan Dermacolor concealer palette. 

Huh? I'm confused as to why he's referring to the Dermacolor palette as beauty tech. Oh well!


----------



## dopista (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_^ Oh, I know. But unfortunately those products are way too pricey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you have any MAC recs in mind? I think "Peaches" blush may work as blush, but what about the lips?_

 
Maybe love nectar lustreglass ? 

Thought you ladies may appreciate Kim's very Style Black look


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Any recs. for this gorgeous "Summer Chic" look created by Troy Jensen?



_

 
Live and dye looks like that on me.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Thought you ladies may appreciate Kim's very Style Black look




_

 
I don't like it.

I mean, she's gorgeous and the makeup is gorgeous....but I don't think she pulls it off. 

Maybe it's the lack of eyebrows.
This could have worked with some eyebrows or maybe a heavy bang across her forehead. But I remember seeing this on Troy's blog and I was like, "IS THAT MARILYN MANSON WITH A WEAVE???"


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ I tend to agree that it is not so flattering on her but I like how he transformed her and made her look like a different person.


----------



## jalspose (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I am trying to duplicate this look from a party Kim went to over the weekend......














I'm thinking Carbon for the lid, Soft Brown in the crease, maybe some Smoke & Diamonds or Print to blend the Carbon & Soft Brown together. What do you ladies think was used? Also, I would LOVE to know what foundation & powder she is wearing. Her skin looks ridiculously flawless!_

 
I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW THE LOOK FOR THIS TOO


----------



## LoveMU (Jul 18, 2009)

can i get recs for the sumer chic look?  thank you


----------



## Cherrymint (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I am trying to duplicate this look from a party Kim went to over the weekend......














I'm thinking Carbon for the lid, Soft Brown in the crease, maybe some Smoke & Diamonds or Print to blend the Carbon & Soft Brown together. What do you ladies think was used? Also, I would LOVE to know what foundation & powder she is wearing. Her skin looks ridiculously flawless!_

 
Mario posted on his blog how to recreate the look! 




Here is what he said:
*"Skin* - I prepped her skin with *Kiehl’s Ultra Facial Moisturizer* first.  I let her skin absorb that for a couple of minutes before applying *Mat Velvet + Matyfying Foundation* by Make Up For Ever.  I use this foundation from time to time.  It gives a very velvety and pore-less look to the skin.  For powder, I used very little of *Subliminal Purity Mineral Based Loose Powder* by Calvin Klein to set the foundation with a powder puff.
I used Dior’s *DiorSkin Sculpt Lifting Smoothing Concealer* under the eyes after all of the eye makeup was complete.  (When working with black eye shadow, it will almost always fall down a bit and make a mess so clean the under eye area with a makeup wipe, then apply concealer.)
Her eyebrow’s are filled in softly with *MAC’s Cork* eyeshadow - with more of the focus on the outter corners of the brow.
*Eyes* - Apply Shu Uemuras *Painting Liner Eye Liner in MBlack* all over the eye lids and on the lower lash line as well. This is a long-lasting and highly pigmented black cream liner.  To set that eyeliner and blend it up and out towards the crease, I used *Lorac’s Eye Shadow in Black*.  The inner rim of the eye is lined with *MAC’s white eye pencil in Fascinating*.  Using all black on the eyes can sometimes make them appear smaller so the white pencil on the inner rim is a great trick for opening your eyes.  Finish off with two or three coats of *L’oreal Voluminous Mascara in Carbon Black. *
*Cheeks - *Apply *Desire by NARS* ( the perfect pink) on the apples of cheeks and blend well.  The face is framed in *Casino Bronzer by NARS*.
*Lips* - I lined her lips with *MAC’s lip pencil in Subculutre* and used *Dior Addict High Shine Lipstick in Pink Protege."  *

Simply LOVELY!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I don't like it.

I mean, she's gorgeous and the makeup is gorgeous....but I don't think she pulls it off. 

Maybe it's the lack of eyebrows.
This could have worked with some eyebrows or maybe a heavy bang across her forehead. But I remember seeing this on Troy's blog and I was like, "IS THAT MARILYN MANSON WITH A WEAVE???"_

 
LMFAO That's the first thing I saw when I saw this pic!! I said "OMG Marilyn Manson got Botox in his lips and wavy hair extensions!!! WTF??? Oh. Wait...that's Kim Kardashian. She looks like a man. With hair extensions."


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 22, 2009)

i do not know why she always has so much product on her face - like so much foundation, concealor, etc.  i like her smokey eyes but i like when her skin is more natural.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ I agree...I THINK she's pretty...but I can't ever really tell, because you can never see her face.


----------



## Cherrymint (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Any recs. for this gorgeous "Summer Chic" look created by Troy Jensen?



_

 
I'll give it a go...My take on this look using MAC products:
*Eyes*:Ricepaper e/s (or Retrospeck e/s) on the lid and to highlight, Cork e/s (or Soba e/s) in the crease, a bit of Soft Brown e/s on outer part under the eye and blended with crease color, Smolder eye kohl in the inner rim of eye, Zoom lash mascara
*Cheeks*eaches blush made sense! (or maybe Eversun beauty powder blush?)
*Lips*: Subculture lip pencil, Freckletone lipstick, and Love Nectar lustreglass *also made sense* to top it off
*Face*: To highlight I would say Redhead MSF, but if you don't have that, Soft and Gentle MSF would be my second guess...and if all else fails, Belightful iridescent powder. MSF natural in Dark to contour.

Hope this helped a bit!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Maybe love nectar lustreglass ? 

Thought you ladies may appreciate Kim's very Style Black look




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I don't like it.

I mean, she's gorgeous and the makeup is gorgeous....but I don't think she pulls it off. 

Maybe it's the lack of eyebrows.
This could have worked with some eyebrows or maybe a heavy bang across her forehead. But I remember seeing this on Troy's blog and I was like, "IS THAT MARILYN MANSON WITH A WEAVE???"_

 
You know, the more I see it the more I like it. But, I do think she could have pulled it off better and it would have been more "different" (since that's what Troy said he was going for) if:



She wore her hair hair stick straight and very sleek 
She didn't use warm browns for the contour, instead using cooler tones 
I think it would have looked more haunting.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_I am trying to duplicate this look from a party Kim went to over the weekend......







_

 
I really like this look! Hot!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i do not know why she always has so much product on her face - like so much foundation, concealor, etc. i like her smokey eyes but i like when her skin is more natural._

 
Mario really caked that stuff on. I notice that he uses a puff and presses the powder on instead of dusting it over. that seems to be his technique. I don't really like the way he does skin but I love everything else.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_You know, the more I see it the more I like it but I do think she could have pulled it off and it would have been more "different" if:

She wore her hair hair stick straight and very sleek 
She didn't use warm browns for the contour, instead using cooler tones 
I think it would have looked more haunting._

 
Exactly! For a look that edgy, something wasn't cutting it and it was probably the hair.

I also think Troy should have either done a very plain eye, or a super dramatic black eye. 
The eyes and the hair are a bit too glam, when it should be haunting, like you said.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Exactly! For a look that edgy, something wasn't cutting it and it was probably the hair.

I also think Troy should have either done a very plain eye, or a super dramatic black eye. 
The eyes and the hair are a bit too glam, when it should be haunting, like you said._

 
Agreed.  I am not a professional but I would grade this with a FAIL.  I usually really like Troy's work but I don't think he achieved the look he said he was going for.  I get that he wanted it to be a little gothic and haunting but still a beauty shot that was striking but this just wasn't it.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Agreed.  I am not a professional but I would grade this with a FAIL.  I usually really like Troy's work but I don't think he achieved the look he said he was going for.  I get that he wanted it to be a little gothic and haunting but still a beauty shot that was striking but this just wasn't it._

 
I'm really bothered by her lack of eyebrows. Ick. Some girls can pull that sh*t off. She's not one.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Mario really caked that stuff on. I notice that he uses a puff and presses the powder on instead of dusting it over. that seems to be his technique. I don't really like the way he does skin but I love everything else.


._

 
i agree, i love the way he does eyes and lips but i like natural looking skin.


----------



## Cherrymint (Jul 27, 2009)

Ms.Kim looks HOT in Hotpink!!! 












<3 it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any MAC recs for the lips?


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Jul 28, 2009)

wow, that looks amazing. She's sooo gorgeous.

& i'm no expert when it comes to mac, i dont wanna even try to guess.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jul 28, 2009)

^^ I would think MAC Show Orchid lipstick.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_^^ I would think MAC Show Orchid lipstick._

 





 Hot!!


----------



## iadoremac (Jul 28, 2009)

or any midtone or deep blue pink lipstick


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 28, 2009)

She is ridiculously lush... 

Girl about Town lipstick


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, Schiap looks fucking great on her. JEALOUS!


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 28, 2009)

...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah....the hot pink lip is NARS lip liner in Funny Face & lipstick in Schiap.  Troy details it in his blog:

TROY JENSEN: Scandalous Fuschia on Kim Kardashian


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 9, 2009)

Kim tonight @ the Teen Choice Awards. She went blonde for real this time. I'm liking her makeup:











From her blog:

 Quote:

  This time it's for real, guys! I went blonde!!! I had been considering it ever since I wore that blonde wig, and I just decided to go for it!! What do you think? I am really loving it! I'm debuting my new look at the Teen Choice Awards tonight! Can't wait to hit the red carpet as a blonde!  
 
Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 9, 2009)

She's still pretty but I like her with dark hair better


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm so conflicted on how to feel about the lighter hair!!!
I mean, she looks super beautiful but she looked so much more exotic and "unique" with the darker hair.

I wonder what's on her cheeks in that pic...


----------



## HoneyDip (Aug 10, 2009)

love her make-up in that one. she looks flawless..really pretty, no doubt, but her dark hair just brought out her exotic features more..i loved her for bein one of the few celebs NOT goin blonde!


----------



## kathyp (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_She's still pretty but I like her with dark hair better_

 
Agreed. The color is fantastic, but it washes her out a bit.


----------



## M.R.evie (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: What is Kim K wearing on her lips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_This is such a gorgeous coral/orange lippie but I can't pinpoint what it might be as far as MAC lippies go. And Kim usually wears MAC. I bought Meltdown and even though its such a pretty color, its nothing like what Kim is wearing in this pic. Any suggestions?






Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cremesheen in Ravishing looks like this on me.  I wear concealer in NC30 when I'm not tanned.  Going to MAC today to figure out what my foundation shade is...but I have a mild tan so wish me luck.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 10, 2009)

when she wore that wig i hated her hair blonde but this is not so so bad. i agree, darker seems to suit her better but i know that personally i like to switch it up sometimes!  i doubt it will last too long.


----------



## M.R.evie (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I like them both on her. While I prefer the dark, she looks fab w/ light hair and cmon, a girl has to switch it up at times. What, is she supposed to keep her hair dark b/c that' how we like it?? I'm sure she'll be back to dark once summer is over.

I wonder what lippie she is wearing in that pic._

 
I totally agree with you, it's a nice, airy change of pace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dunno about the lippie...


----------



## fa.iza88 (Aug 10, 2009)

she looks good with the blonde but she was way better with darker hair


----------



## 06290714 (Aug 10, 2009)

she stills looks good with blonde hair but it washes her out esp. with the brows too. i definitely like the darker hair more, brought out her features.

btw is it just me or did she lose a lot of weight?


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 10, 2009)

^^ i am not sure if she lost weight, i know she has in the past but i do not really remember now.. i perfer her with dark hair (but like i said, do not really care what she chooses) but i might add that i love her shade of hair!! i wanted a look like that for awhile now, with highlights and what not.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 10, 2009)

My BF thinks she looks better blonde lolz


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow she looks fantastic in those pics! The darker hair is way more stunning for her


----------



## Laurie (Aug 10, 2009)

She's beautiful with the blonde hair. Looks like a Fergie/JLo/Kate Hudson mix to me.. lol .. All pretty women, but I prefer her with the dark hair.


----------



## smellzd32 (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Kim tonight @ the Teen Choice Awards. She went blonde for real this time. I'm liking her makeup:





_

 
I think the blonde looks good on her. Her tan looks fantastic and her make up looks flawless. I wonder which of her MUAs did her make up for this


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 11, 2009)

She looks beautiful as a blonde. She just doesn't look nearly as unique IMHO.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 11, 2009)

She is a true beauty - blonde or brunette.


----------



## Cherrymint (Aug 12, 2009)

I love it when she does the "It looks like I'm only wearing lip gloss and mascara" look and still looks very beautiful!...

..





I wonder what she used for the cheeks...


----------



## Susanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_




I wonder what she used for the cheeks..._

 
It could be MAC Springsheen or NARS Orgasm.


----------



## User67 (Aug 14, 2009)

I really love how they did her blonde hair. With all the different highlights, lowlights etc. But, I really like her better as a brunette, she looked much more exotic.


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 14, 2009)

It's not that she looks bad as a blond, but she looked so much better as a brunette. It made her stand out. Now she looks just like all the other bleached blonds out there.


----------



## Cherrymint (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Kim tonight @ the Teen Choice Awards. She went blonde for real this time. I'm liking her makeup:










_

 
*The look _kind of_ reminds me of Eva Longoria's hair.* I say she *still* looks absolutely gorgeous! The only difference is her armenian features aren't as noticable (like her eyes and eyebrows). Her hair also makes her complexion warmer IMO, so she doesn't need a bronzer to give her that "healthy toasty" look anymore.

Maybe she did the makeover as a start of her new life without Reggie? *I did the same thing a while back...haha* which is great!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think everyone needs a change once in a while. whatever she needs to do to move on with her career...and her life.


----------



## michelle79 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kim @ Brent Bolthouse Photography Exibit, Los Angeles 8/12

http://i629.photobucket.com/albums/u.../new4/svv1.jpg

http://i629.photobucket.com/albums/u.../new4/svv2.jpg


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 17, 2009)

i like it. i wanted to go blonde this summer i may still do it.


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO, I think she looks a little bit like J.Lo and Eva Longoria mixed.
I think I liked her with the black hair; she looked more exotic (like other people said.)
But; she is still gorgeous either ways =)


----------



## clubenvy. (Aug 22, 2009)

on the right- what lipstick etc could that be !?


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 22, 2009)

^thats pretty l/s!!! I wanna know.......


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 22, 2009)

Yeah, I think this is a total reaction to the Reggie break up even though now they are saying they are getting back together. 

I like her dark hair better. I think she will have to keep tanning  to make this hair color work. I think it should've been darker but still is gorgeous and looks healthy.


----------



## clubenvy. (Aug 22, 2009)

I`m obsessed w/ her new hair !! But it`s like a double process at least aka $$$ & damage. I think she looks MORE exotic now b/c of the unique combo of blonde w/ brown eyes + sunkissed ! Looks more lively & vibrant now


----------



## nycstyle (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clubenvy.* 

 
_on the right- what lipstick etc could that be !?





_

 

This looks like Nars belle du jour with Nars giza lipgloss on top. Could be wrong though...


----------



## dopista (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Kim tonight @ the Teen Choice Awards. She went blonde for real this time. I'm liking her makeup:










_

 

well seems like MA Mario Dedivanovic did her makeup!

From his blog:

" Skin – I started out with one of my favorite moisturizers - Ultimate Youth Creme by Estee Lauder. For foundation, I went with Dior Nude Hydrating Glow Foundation followed by NARS pressed powder. I used Make Up For Ever Lift concealer under the eyes.


Eyes - Use Chopper eye shadow by Urban Decay all over the lid. Sweep Mac’s eye pencil in fascinating along the inner rim of the eye. Apply Cork eye shadow by MAC with a Qtip along the lower lash line. On the inner corner of the eyes, use B-dazzle by GIELLA. Lancôme Hypnose mascara on top and bottom lashes.

Eyebrows are slightly filled in with lingering brow pencil by MAC then blended and softened with a Qtip.

Cheeks- Lancôme Star Bronzer in Bronze Rich framing the entire face and on hollows of cheeks. Apply some to the neck and chest area as well. Brush Orgasm by NARS on the apples of the cheeks.

Lips - Fill in lips with Spice liner by MAC and follow with MAC’s Dazzleglass in Smile"


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nycstyle* 

 
_This looks like Nars belle du jour with Nars giza lipgloss on top. Could be wrong though..._

 

i'm thinking Ravishing , from MAC .


----------



## makeupmakeup (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw a amazing tutorial on kim kardashian at "Makeupgeek.com" you can go to the web page or check out the tutorial on youtube. The makeup artist there does a amazing job. She does a lot of star tutorial, like Kat Von Dee, katy perry, pam anderson, and many others. She breaks down the steps very easily, and talks you through it.Check it out​


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 11, 2009)

Kim as BARBIE??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




awesome!







Any recs for cheeks and lips?


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Sep 14, 2009)

Cheeks... maybe Redhead MSF or Melba blush with highlight, lips looks like Vegas Volt.

She has such great facial structure O_O


----------



## HoneyDip (Sep 16, 2009)

omg she looks so stunning in this picture.. love her signature look..dark smokey eyes and dark hair! =) 
what u guys think she's wearin on her face? her lips look a little lighter than MAC Angel.. maybe Hue?


----------



## HoneyDip (Sep 16, 2009)

btw here's a link to a bigger version of the picture above.. 
http://www.hollywoodrag.com/index.ph...e_full2/35114/


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2009)

She does look great! But man the tips of those nails could draw blood for real!!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 16, 2009)

is that a recent pic?


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the shape of her eyes. I think she looks pretty as a blonde too. Although I do agree she looks more exotic with dark hair. BUT the blonde hair seems to make her dark eyes pop more.


----------



## dopista (Sep 17, 2009)

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...s-091509-3.jpg

I need a rec for her blush here please. Looks like MAC margin to me


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2009)

^It looks a bit peachy pink so i'd guess Peachykeen.


----------



## HoneyDip (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_is that a recent pic?_

 
hey there! yes it is.. i think its from the baby phat party/interview..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. they posted it on sept. 15th, so yes it is =)


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...s-091509-3.jpg

I need a rec for her blush here please. Looks like MAC margin to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I found another picture for this one:




My guess:
1)Nuance Mineralize blush,
2)Fun & Games beauty powder blush, OR
3)Nars Orgasm


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyDip* 

 
_



omg she looks so stunning in this picture.. love her signature look..dark smokey eyes and dark hair! =) 
what u guys think she's wearin on her face? her lips look a little lighter than MAC Angel.. maybe Hue?_

 
I tried to recreate this look on myself today...here is what I used:
Eyes: Silverthorn e/s *or Crystal Avalanche*, Carbon e/s, blacktrack fluidline, Zoomlash mascara in Zoomblack, Cork e/s on brows
Lips: lightly lined w/Stripdown lip pencil, Creme D' Nude l/s w/Prrr lipglass on top 
Face: Soft and Gentle MSF to highlight *or belightful*, Peaches blush *or Gingerly*on cheeks
Hope that helps!


----------



## n_c (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_





I need a rec for her blush here please. Looks like MAC margin to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe sunbasque - MAC?


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 18, 2009)

i agree with tish on her nail tips! that was the first thing i noticed.. i really don't like pointy nails!
but i do like her hair dark


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 19, 2009)

the ''kim as barbie'' pic is just wrong lol. i'm sorry but she just looks so odd, the wig they used and the bleached brows are bad. i still think shes pretty with blonde hair but i agree it takes away from her ethnic features. shes really stunning with dark hair though.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzVivaGlam* 

 
_the ''kim as barbie'' pic is just wrong lol. i'm sorry but she just looks so odd, the wig they used and the bleached brows are bad. i still think shes pretty with blonde hair but i agree it takes away from her ethnic features. shes really stunning with dark hair though._


----------



## michelle79 (Sep 21, 2009)

Kim @ The Emmys last night. Mario posted on Twitter that he used NARS Orgasm on the cheeks.

The lashes are a bit too dramatic IMO.

Pics courtesy of Temptalia


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah I am not feeling the lashes...she has been wearing the most dramatic ones as of late...But otherwise i like the look goes perfect with her outfit....The lips are the perfect nude


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah I don't like the lashes either. But gosh her skin is so freakin gorgeous. What kinda self tanner does she use? Or does she use tanning beds (coz I'm not supposed to do that anymore). I want her skin, lol!

Also, I feel like she started to look a lot like JLo, especially with the sleek pulled back hair...

I loved her dress last night, white looks amazing against her glowy skin


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 21, 2009)

oh wow she looks so good! i actually like the lashes but they aren't emmy lashes IMO lol

shadowy lady: i think it looks like a light self tanner, a gradual mositurizer like hawiian tropic's or dove would give u that color for sure.


----------



## jenixxx (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not really 100% convinced she uses any self tanner... Armenian people are naturally tanned, it's just like Greek, Italian, etc. same look.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 22, 2009)

Kim does use a fake bake.  I can't remember what she uses but she's mentioned it on her Twitter & blog.  There is a woman who comes to her house and sprays her.  I know for her face Mario uses a Smashbox bronzer.

Ok....here is the breakdown of her Emmy look (from Spolied Pretty):

For her eyes, I sprayed a bit of water on an eyeshadow brush (this picks up and holds loose eyeshadow better) and dipped it into Aquagirl eyeshadow by GIELLA - custom blended by yours truly ;-). I applied Aquagirl all over the eyelids up to the crease, blending well so there are no lines.

On the inner corners of the eyes, apply GIELLA's b-dazzle eyeshadow. Use the leftovers on the brush to lightly sweep onto the brow bone. You dont want the brow bone to appear very shiny or light as it will look dated. Smoke Aquagirl shadow along the lower lash line as well. For more drama, you can take it all the way into the inner corners. Use Fascinating Eye Kohl by MAC on the inner rims of the eyes. Curl lashes a couple of times and apply two coats of Lancome Hypnose Mascara on top and bottom lashes. If you want super long lashes like Kim, apply a few individual long lashes to each eye.

Kim's skin is bronzed with Casino by NARS. Use a bit on a brush and apply it along the hairline. With a smaller brush, apply more onto the hollows of the cheeks. Use Orgasm by NARS on the apples of the cheeks. To highlight the cheekbones and bridge of nose, I swept a tiny bit of b-dazzle shadow by GIELLA and blended with a clean brush.

I lined Kim's lips with Subculture by MAC, then blended a dab of the Dior foundation to her lips. Blot that with a tissue and use Honeylove Lipstick, also by MAC.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 22, 2009)

I love how several of these amazing makeup artist have started working with bloggers.  It's so cool.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 25, 2009)

geeez , it looks like she has spiders as lashes .


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 25, 2009)

Lol, yeah lashes are awful. I'm all about dramatic ones, but these are just ugly and weird.


----------



## michelle79 (Sep 26, 2009)

Kim @ the Baby Phat Fashion Show last week. I love the smokey eye she is wearing. It doesn't look like your typical smokey eye. Besides Electra for the silver what other colors you all recommend for this look?

Links to bigger pics @ the bottom.





















Bigger pics in HQ:

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/692...nbabyphat2.jpg
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9...nbabyphat1.jpg
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/247...nbabyphat3.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5...anbabyphat.jpg


----------



## michelle79 (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrymint* 

 
_I tried to recreate this look on myself today...here is what I used:
Eyes: Silverthorn e/s *or Crystal Avalanche*, Carbon e/s, blacktrack fluidline, Zoomlash mascara in Zoomblack, Cork e/s on brows
Lips: lightly lined w/Stripdown lip pencil, Creme D' Nude l/s w/Prrr lipglass on top 
Face: Soft and Gentle MSF to highlight *or belightful*, Peaches blush *or Gingerly*on cheeks
Hope that helps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My bad, I didn't know the pics & recs where posted already.....disregard my last post!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 26, 2009)

geez, what is up with those ultra long lashes. They take away from the otherwise beautiful looks! 
you can always tell which one of her makeup artists did her makeup by little things like how her brows are filled in, how her undereye concealer is applied, and in this case, how long her falsies are *cough*mario*cough*


----------



## HoneyDip (Sep 26, 2009)

I tried to do a similar look using:

NYX 'platinum silver' (inner corners)
MAC 'Print' applied with a 224 for a softer smokey look
MAC 'Carbon' (outer corner, lower lashline with a pencil brush)
MAC ccb in pearl/naked pigment as subtle browbone highlight.


Lips: MAC 'Hue' or 'Creme de nude', Neutrogena moistureshine lipgloss in 'Groove'  =)


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Kim @ the Baby Phat Fashion Show last week. I love the smokey eye she is wearing. It doesn't look like your typical smokey eye. Besides Electra for the silver what other colors you all recommend for this look?

Links to bigger pics @ the bottom.





















Bigger pics in HQ:

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/692...nbabyphat2.jpg
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9...nbabyphat1.jpg
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/247...nbabyphat3.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5...anbabyphat.jpg_

 

I absolutely   ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥  ♥ this . And her hair is so nice too . And the lipstick color is so perfect , I wish I could pull off something like that .


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2009)

She is so gorgeous


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_I'm not really 100% convinced she uses any self tanner... *Armenian people are naturally tanned,* it's just like Greek, Italian, etc. same look._

 
not necessarily true. I know several Armenians who aren't tanned. Ppl in that whole region and the ME can be as light as a ghost or much darker. Same goes with Italians and Greeks...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Kim @ the Baby Phat Fashion Show last week. I love the smokey eye she is wearing. It doesn't look like your typical smokey eye. Besides Electra for the silver what other colors you all recommend for this look?

Links to bigger pics @ the bottom.





















Bigger pics in HQ:

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/692...nbabyphat2.jpg
http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/9...nbabyphat1.jpg
http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/247...nbabyphat3.jpg
http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/5...anbabyphat.jpg_

 
This is gorgeous, it really brings out her eyes. I wanna try this look next time I go out


----------



## chiffonhead (Sep 28, 2009)

what do you think Mario uses to get such a white look to the top of the cheek under the eye? concealor, powder?


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2009)

^^^ Maybe CCB in Pearl? Or white eyeshadow?


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2009)

^Definately a matte powder.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiffonhead* 

 
_what do you think Mario uses to get such a white look to the top of the cheek under the eye? concealor, powder?








_

 
He uses a matte finishing powder that is a couple shades lighter than the person's skintone and he pressed it on with a puff over a cream/ liquid undereye concealer.

It photographs horribly.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 28, 2009)

did she go back to being a brunette?


----------



## jenixxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Sometimes it seems like particular artists don't quite match her forehead as well as the rest of the face.
Like in the picture right above with the black and white top, I absolutely LOVE the make-up, gorgeous smokey eye but the cheek and face is blended out so perfectly.. then the forehead is more her natural colour, foundation only.. ? No powder dusted lightly over just to match?
It's like there's a line separating the top 1/3 of the face..


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ i agree, i commented on her skin when that picture was first posted this summer.. her face make-up (foundation and stuff) always looks so heavy!

she did go back to dark hair though,


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm very glad she went back to her darker hair, blonde just does not suit her.

jenixx, I figured they were trying to maybe contour her forehead or something.. But then I thought, "who in the world contours a forehead and nothing else?"


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_not necessarily true. I know several Armenians who aren't tanned. Ppl in that whole region and the ME can be as light as a ghost or much darker. Same goes with Italians and Greeks...
_

 

I agree, one of my closest friends is Armenian and while she is on the tan side, she is nowhere near that dark but various members of her family have different skin tones, ranging from pale to pretty dark complexions.


----------



## michelle79 (Oct 21, 2009)

Her makeup looks fantastic in these pics. Any recs on what to use to get that glow to reflect like that in the middle of the blush? I know part of it is the flash of the camera.

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...ka-silly-3.jpg

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...ka-silly-2.jpg

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...ka-silly-1.jpg


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_He uses a matte finishing powder that is a couple shades lighter than the person's skintone and he pressed it on with a puff over a cream/ liquid undereye concealer.

It photographs horribly._

 
chocolategoddes-
What blush did you use here?! Its soooooooo pretty?
Looks like Pink Swoon?


----------



## LoveVictoria (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Guess that lippie ? The Kim K edition =P*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_So I know the Kim Kardashian lip question has been posted before ..always mentions Nars lip glosses ..like striptease and turkish delight I thinks. BUt I don't think many Mac lip products have been mentioned before. I did a search and found mostly nars ligloss reccomendations ...

But here I found pics of kim using a MAC l/s first then applying what looks too me probablly a nars lip gloss on top i think ...the vial looks a bit square to me ?? maybe im wrong ..anyway ....

so here are the pics ...what Mac lippie do we think this is ? ANd what gloss ?

she looks like she is wearing the N collection all over ..to me maybe ..y/n ? 

















oh poo ..sorry if i posted this in wrong forum ..just went back and saw this is prolly a reccomendation ..my bad ..I apolgize profusely ms plum !!!_

 
What eyeshadows do you guys think she has on here? Any suggestions, this is the perfect fall look!


----------



## michelle79 (Oct 23, 2009)

^^^On my computer it looks like Satin Taupe.


----------



## michelle79 (Oct 23, 2009)

Mario gives tips on how to get Kim's perfect nude lip.

 Quote:

  To get the sexy nude lip that I gave Kim last night for her birthday, use Ravishing Lipstick by MAC.  Finish it off by adding MAC lip glass in Florabundance.  
 










It seems like the flash reflects off her highlighter perfectly. I've never seen anyone else's reflect like that.


----------



## Ziya (Oct 23, 2009)

ITA! for me the only thing that's ever come close is Albatross...try it!


----------



## versace (Oct 23, 2009)

it looks like albatross


----------



## alka1 (Oct 23, 2009)

makeup looks good, but the highlighter around the collarbone/chest look a bit odd..


----------



## km39 (Oct 23, 2009)

anyone have color recommendations for her eye makeup here? 

more pics here: KimKardashianFans.com Gallery - Celebrates Her 29th Birthday at TAO Night clubLas Vegas - [Oct 16, 2009]


----------



## Susanne (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *km39* 

 
_






_

 
Love it!! Wow!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *km39* 

 
_










anyone have color recommendations for her eye makeup here? 

more pics here: KimKardashianFans.com Gallery - Celebrates Her 29th Birthday at TAO Night clubLas Vegas - [Oct 16, 2009]_

 
Goldmine on the lid and perhaps folie in the crease??

The minerlize quad that came out with the colour craft collection has similar colours to this as well..can't remember the name of it.

I love that cheek glow!! If anyone knows how to achieve it please share!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I love that cheek glow!! If anyone knows how to achieve it please share!!_

 





I would wear a pink blush like Pink Swoon and apply a MSF like Perfect Topping? Petticoat? with a 187 over it until you get the glow.


----------



## minni4bebe (Oct 23, 2009)

does anyone know what brand and color of powder she uses to get the light look under her eyes and on her cheekbone? Do you think any pressed powder will achieve the look?


----------



## nunu (Oct 23, 2009)

^It's more of a matte loose set powder packed onto that area.


----------



## Cherrymint (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *km39* 

 
_










anyone have color recommendations for her eye makeup here? 

more pics here: KimKardashianFans.com Gallery - Celebrates Her 29th Birthday at TAO Night clubLas Vegas - [Oct 16, 2009]_

 
For the eyes it looks like Woodwinked on the lid and Mulch in the crease...Maybe just Naked pigment as a highlight. As for the "cheek glow" it kind of looks like Nars Orgasm...or MAC Dainty mineralize...if you'd like a darker effect maybe try MAC Fabdabulous mineralize


----------



## Cherrymint (Oct 24, 2009)

michelle79 said:


> Her makeup looks fantastic in these pics. Any recs on what to use to get that glow to reflect like that in the middle of the blush? I know part of it is the flash of the camera.
> 
> http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...ka-silly-3.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## claudia510 (Oct 28, 2009)

What kind of lashes doe she have on here?
KimKardashianFans.com Gallery: Click image to close this window
KimKardashianFans.com Gallery: Click image to close this window
KimKardashianFans.com Gallery: Click image to close this window


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 1, 2009)

From Marios Blog-
*Want gorgeous, glowing cheekbones?   Blend a bit of L’Oreal’s HiP Illuminating Highlighter in Twinkling onto your cheekbones.  Use the darker shade to acheive a bronzy glow, or mix the two.*


















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Her makeup looks fantastic in these pics. Any recs on what to use to get that glow to reflect like that in the middle of the blush? I know part of it is the flash of the camera.

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...ka-silly-3.jpg

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...ka-silly-2.jpg

http://kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//b...ka-silly-1.jpg_


----------



## jess126xo (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_He uses a matte finishing powder that is a couple shades lighter than the person's skintone and he pressed it on with a puff over a cream/ liquid undereye concealer.

It photographs horribly._

 
you girls know that that second pic is not kim, its adrianne balon.
hate that powder btw it does photograph so badly !


----------



## yay1 (Nov 8, 2009)

whats on her eyes & lips in THIS picture? thaanks!


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2009)

Just a reminder to please check the size of your pictures before you post them - anything wider than 640px or higher than 800px needs to be a link, not an embedded picture.


----------



## forevernars (Nov 9, 2009)

I hope you can post vid's in here if not please let me know and I can delete it.
Here is an awesome video of her with her makeup artist in her kitchen at her house. I love the look. there's part 2, 3, & 4.

YouTube - Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes_Part2 {Smokin Your Eyes}
YouTube - Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes_Part3{Apllying EyeShadow}
YouTube - Kim Kardashian Smokey Eyes_Part4{Lashes And Lips}


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 9, 2009)

Mario posted Kim's Get the Face from her birthday on his blog.

"
*Skin – I used Sheer Glow Foundation by NARS all over the skin.  Under the eyes and to highlight I used YSL’s Touch Eclat.  To set everything use a touch of Translucent Loose Powder by Shiseido.*



*Eyebrows are softly filled in with MAC’s eyebrow pencil in Lingering.*

*Eyes – Urban Decay eyeshadow in Eldorado on eye lids and browbone.  Smog eyeshadow also by Urban Decay on the crease of the eye and outter corners of the lids.  Smolder Eye Kohl by MAC rimming the entire eye and on the inner rims.  Use more liner towards the outter corners.  Using a clean brush, blend along the lashlines, moving up and out.  Apply more liner for intensity if needed.  Finish the eyes with two coats of Lancome’s Hynose Drama Mascara on top and bottom lashes.*



*Cheeks – On the apples of the cheeks, use Passion blush by Josie Maran.  Skin is bronzed with Josie Maran Bronzing Powder.  Brush it along the hairline, jawline and hollows of cheeks.  To highlight the cheek bones, use Trace Gold blush by MAC.*



*Lips are lined with MAC’s Cremestick Liner in Summerfruit followed by Lipgelee in Saplicious, also by MAC.*

*Have fun and take pics!  Xo Mario"*

Her face really takes to makeup well...you can tell she's wearing it but it typically looks good. If I wore that much makeup I would look terrible.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess126xo* 

 
_you girls know that that second pic is not kim, its adrianne balon.
hate that powder btw it does photograph so badly !_

 
lol thanks - i kept thinking that did not look like her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that powder does photograph horribly


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 17, 2009)

question! someone asked me if i knew what nail polish she wears..she knows how nail polish obsessed i am! i did not know she had an HG shade but my friend insist she does (i saw her wear black, gold, many colors). any ideas?


----------



## nehru (Dec 19, 2009)

*Kim Kardashian's look on Wenday Williams?*

Hi, anyone have any recs on the eye makeup for this look? Looks like he wings with black on lid, white in the middle and also from the bottom lashline?? eyeshadow recs?

Thank you!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Kim Kardashian's look on Wenday Williams?*

It looks like she's got a smokey brown eye from what I can tell with something like Vanilla pigment for a highlight.  I think I'd agree with you about the eyeliner.


----------

